# Xbox Series X: Hands-on mit der Next-Gen-Konsole



## David Benke (15. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Xbox Series X: Hands-on mit der Next-Gen-Konsole* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Xbox Series X: Hands-on mit der Next-Gen-Konsole*


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2020)

PCGames schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann wäre da ja noch die Sache mit den Spielen.



das ist halt die krux.
ms bietet zum launch und wohl auch lange danach nix, aber auch wirklich rein gar nix, was zum um- bzw aufstieg reizen würde.
da stellt ms ja eine offenbar gelungene konsole hin, die mir persönlich - nebenbei bemerkt - tatsächlich sogar optisch gefällt, und dann das. schon enttäuschend.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist halt die krux.
> ms bietet zum launch und wohl auch lange danach nix, aber auch wirklich rein gar nix, was zum um- bzw aufstieg reizen würde.
> da stellt ms ja eine offenbar gelungene konsole hin, die mir persönlich - nebenbei bemerkt - tatsächlich sogar optisch gefällt, und dann das. schon enttäuschend.



Viele One-Games bekommen ja AFAIK ein echtes Grafikupdate, das ist ja auch ein Argument neben den vielen Games, die die neue Series X schneller und das "sogar" in 4K berechnen wird. Ansonsten ist es klar, dass man bei ner neuen Gen immer etwas abwarten muss. Selbst wenn es 10 AAA-Releasetitel gäbe, müssen da nicht gleich 3-4 Games dabei sein, die Dir oder mir so sehr zusagen, dass wir sagen "WOW, gut dass ich zum Release ne Konsole bekommen hab!"     Aber eines ist ja klar: natürlich will man mindestens ein richtiuges Next-Gen-Game, bei dem man die neue Konsole dann auch ausreizen kann und mit dem man auch lange genug verbringen kann, so dass es nicht schlimm ist, wenn das nächste interessante Next-gen-Game erst in 2 Monaten erscheint. AC Walhalla wäre für MICH so ein Titel. 

Wie viele Games sind es denn bei der PS5 zum Release?


----------



## Limerick (15. Oktober 2020)

Klingt super! Danke für den sehr guten Test! 

@Bonkic. Bei den Spielen brauchst du dir bei der Xbox am wenigsten Sorgen zu machen. Aktuell sind 52 (!) exklusive Xbox Games in Enwticklung (First und Third Party), darunter viele AAA Blockbuster:

https://twitter.com/_XboxNews/status/1316428176726335489?s=19

Also viel mehr als es auf der PS5 geben wird. Kein Wunder, MS hat fast doppelt so viele Studios als sony und eben auch mehr AAA Fabriken.


----------



## DerPrinzGESPERRT (15. Oktober 2020)

Wenn ich die Zukunft des Gamings will kaufe ich mir eine PlayStation 5.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Oktober 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist halt die krux.
> ms bietet zum launch und wohl auch lange danach nix, aber auch wirklich rein gar nix, was zum um- bzw aufstieg reizen würde.
> da stellt ms ja eine offenbar gelungene konsole hin, die mir persönlich - nebenbei bemerkt - tatsächlich sogar optisch gefällt, und dann das. schon enttäuschend.



Naja, da nehmen sich beide nicht viel.

Werder bei Sony noch bei Microsoft gibt es direkt zum Launch *den* Titel, der einen zum Kauf "zwingt".

Beide bringen *ihre* Titel auch noch als Cross-Gen-Titel heraus. Sony macht da ja auf einmal doch mit.

In 6-12 Monaten kann man da erst wirklich was sagen.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Oktober 2020)

Nicht wieder das Thema ...


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Oktober 2020)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Naja, da nehmen sich beide nicht viel.
> 
> Werder bei Sony noch bei Microsoft gibt es direkt zum Launch *den* Titel, der einen zum Kauf "zwingt".


War ja 2014, zum Release der aktuellen Gen, ja nicht anders. 



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Beide bringen *ihre* Titel auch noch als Cross-Gen-Titel heraus. Sony macht da ja auf einmal doch mit.


Das widerum ist keinesfalls in Stein gemeißelt. Horizon war eine der wenigen Ausnahmen und die kann man an einer Hand abzählen, bzw. sind eh vergleichsweise betagt. Die neuen Titel wird Sony keinesfalls gleich als Multiplattformer raus bringen.



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Nicht wieder das Thema ...


Doch. Weil die XBox Series X ist voll geil und die Spiele, die in Entwicklung sind und noch niemand testen konnte, sind garantiert auch voll geil. Ich bin überzeugt.

Hätte ich keinen PC würde ich mir das Teil vermutlich durchaus zulegen. Aber mir persönlich ist als PC-Spieler die XBox Series X einfach nicht interessant genug. Von der unsäglich hässlichen Form mal abgesehen.


----------



## Beichtstuhl (15. Oktober 2020)

Weiß man schon, ob man während eines Updates die Spiele spielen kann?

Oder sperrt das os weiterhin einen komplett aus?


----------



## Limerick (15. Oktober 2020)

Beichtstuhl schrieb:


> Weiß man schon, ob man während eines Updates die Spiele spielen kann?
> 
> Oder sperrt das os weiterhin einen komplett aus?




Denke das wird wie vorher auch schon sein, nämlich das man ab einem gewissen Updatestatus wieder los zocken kann und der Rest im Hintergrund passiert.


----------



## Beichtstuhl (15. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Denke das wird wie vorher auch schon sein, nämlich das man ab einem gewissen Updatestatus wieder los zocken kann und der Rest im Hintergrund passiert.


Das wäre ne Katastrophe. Wer möchte denn ewig lang updaten wenn man nur mal kurz sp spielen will.

Hoffe die ändern das. Bei der playstation geht es doch auch


----------



## Limerick (15. Oktober 2020)

Beichtstuhl schrieb:


> Das wäre ne Katastrophe. Wer möchte denn ewig lang updaten wenn man nur mal kurz sp spielen will.
> 
> Hoffe die ändern das. Bei der playstation geht es doch auch




Man kann doch auf der Xbox Spiele spielen während das Update durch läuft. Wo soll denn da das Problem sein. Bei der Playstation ist es auch so, das du aus den Spielen raus musst, damit das Update laden kann und dann kannst du wieder rein. Oder sind Systemupdates gemeint? Das ist natürlich was anderes (auf beiden Konsolen).


----------



## Limerick (15. Oktober 2020)

@Beichstuhl

Kleiner Tipp: Am besten die Updates im Hintergrund runter laden während die Xbox im sleep modus ist. Dann hast du mit warten nie was zu tun. Bei Xbox kannst du downloads und sogar das löschen von spielen sogar von unterwegs per smartphone anschieben. Vorbildlich.


----------



## Beichtstuhl (15. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Man kann doch auf der Xbox Spiele spielen während das Update durch läuft. Wo soll denn da das Problem sein. Bei der Playstation ist es auch so, das du aus den Spielen raus musst, damit das Update laden kann und dann kannst du wieder rein. Oder sind Systemupdates gemeint? Das ist natürlich was anderes (auf beiden Konsolen).


Nein das stimmt nicht.

Wenn ich bei der playstation ein Update habe, kann ich das Spiel weiterhin spielen.

Nur kein mp mehr.

Bei der xbox wird das komplette Spiel geblockt.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Bei Xbox kannst du downloads und sogar das löschen von spielen sogar von unterwegs per smartphone anschieben. Vorbildlich.



Die Funktion gibts für die PS auch, zumindedt was Downloads betrifft


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das widerum ist keinesfalls in Stein gemeißelt. Horizon war eine der wenigen Ausnahmen und die kann man an einer Hand abzählen, bzw. sind eh vergleichsweise betagt. Die neuen Titel wird Sony keinesfalls gleich als Multiplattformer raus bringen.



HZD 2 kommt für PS4 und PS5, Spider-Man: Miles Morales ebenfalls. 

Beide wurden erst nur für die PS5 angekündigt und plötzlich kommen sie doch für die PS4.

Das sind die zwei großen 1st Party Titel.

Außerdem ging es mir darum, dass sie im Frühjahr einen harten Cut angekündigt haben und keine PS4/PS5 Titel bringen wollten.

Mehr nicht.

Es kommen bei beiden Konsolen natürlich auch reine Next-Gen Titel. Aber 1st Party werden weiterhin beide Generationen versorgt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G986B mit Tapatalk


----------



## Limerick (15. Oktober 2020)

Beichtstuhl schrieb:


> Nein das stimmt nicht.
> 
> Wenn ich bei der playstation ein Update habe, kann ich das Spiel weiterhin spielen.
> 
> ...




Ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. Die Xbox saugt alle Updates im Hintergrund auch wenn die Konsole ausgeschaltet ist. Da gibts kein warten.


----------



## Beichtstuhl (15. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. Die Xbox saugt alle Updates im Hintergrund auch wenn die Konsole ausgeschaltet ist. Da gibts kein warten.


Das bringt dir was genau bei einem neuen Spiel und einem Day 1 Patch?

Natürlich wartet man da.

Hatte gehofft, dass man das bei neuen gen ändert, wird aber wohl wieder nix


----------



## Dai-shi (15. Oktober 2020)

DerPrinzGESPERRT schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Zukunft des Gamings will kaufe ich mir eine PlayStation 5.



So schaut's aus...


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie viele Games sind es denn bei der PS5 zum Release?





kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Naja, da nehmen sich beide nicht viel.



hier gehts aber nicht um beide, sondern speziell um die xbox. ich wollte da - nicht schon wieder - ein vs-thema draus machen.

...aber euch zuliebe tue ich es dann dennoch. 
sony hat natürlich auch nicht viel, aber als exclusives zum launch dann immerhin doch miles morales und demon's souls (interessieren mich btw persönlich beide auch nicht, ich spreche allgemein). insbesondere erstgenannter ist enorm zugkräftig. ist derzeit wohl der meist gehypte next-gen-titel überhaupt, auch wenn es nur ein spin-off ist. optisch ist das ein echtes brett, was man so gesehen hat: sieht nach next-gen aus.
so was hat ms mal wieder leider wie gesagt zum launch überhaupt nicht im angebot. was da irgendwann von den tausend first-party-studios kommen mag, ist derzeit imo ziemlich irrelevant. und ms ist zudem aus meiner sicht eher in der lieferpflicht, nachdem sie die letzte generation ziemlich in den sand gesetzt haben. wenn dann die ersten ms-exklusives kommen, könnte der zug schon wieder abgefahren oder zumindest weit weg sein.

ich weiß, dass das höchst spekulativ ist. müsst ihr mir nicht sagen. vielleicht ist der game pass wirklich DER systemseller schlechthin. aber wollen die leute wirklich vornehmlich ältere bzw kleinere titel (bitte jetzt auch keine liste  ) auf ihrer brandneuen 500-euro-konsole zocken? wir werden sehen, ob sich ms da wieder mal verkalkuliert und die macht der aaa-exclusives unterschätzt hat.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2020)

Beichtstuhl schrieb:


> Nein das stimmt nicht.
> 
> Wenn ich bei der playstation ein Update habe, kann ich das Spiel weiterhin spielen.
> 
> ...



Das hat eher mit dem Spiel als mit dem System zu tun. Die Xbox verbietet das den Entwicklern jedenfalls nicht, und ich hatte selber schon mehrere Games auf der Xbox, bei denen ich beim Installieren schon mal mit der Story loslegen konnte, aber der MP war noch ausgegraut. und zwar nicht, weil das Game noch keinen MP hatte, sondern weil das noch installiert werden musste.


----------



## Beichtstuhl (15. Oktober 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das hat eher mit dem Spiel als mit dem System zu tun. Die Xbox verbietet das den Entwicklern jedenfalls nicht, und ich hatte selber schon mehrere Games auf der Xbox, bei denen ich beim Installieren schon mal mit der Story loslegen konnte, aber der MP war noch ausgegraut. und zwar nicht, weil das Game noch keinen MP hatte, sondern weil das noch installiert werden musste.


Ich denke da irrst du dich, das ist eine Systemfunktion.

Bei welchem Spiel konntest du denn sofort loslegen während das Update noch lief


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Oktober 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hier gehts aber nicht um beide, sondern speziell um die xbox. ich wollte da - nicht schon wieder - ein vs-thema draus machen.
> 
> ...aber euch zuliebe tue ich es dann dennoch.
> sony hat natürlich auch nicht viel, aber als exclusives zum launch dann immerhin doch miles morales und demon's souls (interessieren mich btw persönlich beide auch nicht, ich spreche allgemein). insbesondere erstgenannter ist enorm zugkräftig. ist derzeit wohl der meist gehypte next-gen-titel überhaupt, auch wenn es nur ein spin-off ist. optisch ist das ein echtes brett, was man so gesehen hat: sieht nach next-gen aus.
> ...


Nun, zugegeben...Hellblade 2 etwa würde mich durchaus interessieren und dürfte auch optisch ordentlich was bieten, denke ich. Meiner Meinung nach hat MS durchaus den ein oder anderen interessanten Titel in petto. Aber ob die auch wirklich gut werden, ist reine Spekulation. Sowohl Sony, als auch MS müssen sich neu beweisen...MS mMn aber noch deutlich mehr. Viele IPs und viele Titel machen halt noch keine Qualität und sind kein Erfolgsgarant. Die wirklich relevanten First Party-Titel von MS konnte man in den letzten Jahren sprichwörtlich an einer Hand abzählen. 

Hellblade 2 etwa dürfte schwer daran zu knabbern haben, dass der Vorgänger so besonders war und dabei auch noch so schnörkellos gut daher kam. Ich bezweifle nicht, dass das Spiel gut wird, aber ich bezweifle, dass es an die Klasse des Vorgängers heran kommen wird. Zumal Hellblade 2 auch irgendwie nicht unbedingt nötig war, da Hellblade ein in sich rundes Ende bot, dass keine, bzw. wenig Fragen offen ließ.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (15. Oktober 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hier gehts aber nicht um beide, sondern speziell um die xbox. ich wollte da - nicht schon wieder - ein vs-thema draus machen.
> 
> ...aber euch zuliebe tue ich es dann dennoch.
> sony hat natürlich auch nicht viel, aber als exclusives zum launch dann immerhin doch miles morales und demon's souls (interessieren mich btw persönlich beide auch nicht, ich spreche allgemein). insbesondere erstgenannter ist enorm zugkräftig. ist derzeit wohl der meist gehypte next-gen-titel überhaupt, auch wenn es nur ein spin-off ist. optisch ist das ein echtes brett, was man so gesehen hat: sieht nach next-gen aus.
> ...



Gut auf den Punkt gebracht.  Die neue Xbox scheint technisch richtig gut auszusehen und bietet erstklassige Abwärtskompatibilität - wer bisher nur auf der Xbox unterwegs war, wird es wohl auch weiterhin sein, soviel ist sichergestellt. Wer bisher eher der Playstation den Vorzug gegeben hat (und das vor allem wegen der exklusiven Titel) findet dagegen erstmal wenig Anreiz, umzusteigen.


----------



## groe69 (15. Oktober 2020)

Die XSX wird meine erste Spielkonsole überhaupt (wenn man von LCD-Handheldkonsolen aus den 80/90er absieht) und ich freue mich schon auf die Lieferung. Habe mich lange damit auseinander gesetzt, ob ich mir eine PS5 oder XSX kaufen soll. Technisch tun die sich nicht viel und mein Fernseher unterstützt HDMI2.1 und 120Hz. Da ich Crossplay toll finde und ich mit dem Gamepass egal wo spielen kann, hatte einen großen Einfluss auf meine Entscheidung. Da mir Freundeskreis eher auch am PC spielen gab es hier auch keinen Grund eine PS5 zu kaufen um ggf. zusammen zu zocken. Ausserdem habe ich das Exklusiv-Spiel-Modell von Sony immer abgelehnt (als PC-Spieler). Ich verzichte lieber auf 2-3 Titel die mich interessiert hätten, wie bisher,  als mir extra dafür eine Konsole zuzulegen. Da hat MS mit der XSX das rundere Angebot für mich, um nicht mehr immer zum Zocken am Schreibtisch und Rechner zu sitzen.


----------



## Schalkmund (15. Oktober 2020)

Hey, klingt super, sobald das Teil auch die PS5-Exclusives abspielt kauf ichs.


----------



## Limerick (15. Oktober 2020)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Hey, klingt super, sobald das Teil auch die PS5-Exclusives abspielt kauf ichs.




Die paar Titel bringt Sony sicherlich auch für PC. Das wollten sie künftig doch verstärkt machen.


----------



## Limerick (15. Oktober 2020)

groe69 schrieb:


> Die XSX wird meine erste Spielkonsole überhaupt (wenn man von LCD-Handheldkonsolen aus den 80/90er absieht) und ich freue mich schon auf die Lieferung. Habe mich lange damit auseinander gesetzt, ob ich mir eine PS5 oder XSX kaufen soll. Technisch tun die sich nicht viel und mein Fernseher unterstützt HDMI2.1 und 120Hz. Da ich Crossplay toll finde und ich mit dem Gamepass egal wo spielen kann, hatte einen großen Einfluss auf meine Entscheidung. Da mir Freundeskreis eher auch am PC spielen gab es hier auch keinen Grund eine PS5 zu kaufen um ggf. zusammen zu zocken. Ausserdem habe ich das Exklusiv-Spiel-Modell von Sony immer abgelehnt (als PC-Spieler). Ich verzichte lieber auf 2-3 Titel die mich interessiert hätten, wie bisher,  als mir extra dafür eine Konsole zuzulegen. Da hat MS mit der XSX das rundere Angebot für mich, um nicht mehr immer zum Zocken am Schreibtisch und Rechner zu sitzen.




Hervorragende Entscheidung. Total nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2020)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Gut auf den Punkt gebracht.  Die neue Xbox scheint technisch richtig gut auszusehen und bietet erstklassige Abwärtskompatibilität.



absolut; das scheint ein tolles gerät zu sein.
genau das machts ja so schade - stand heute. 

noch zur abwärtskompatibilität: wirklich grandios was ms da ja schon bei der xbone abgeliefert hat. ich hätte niemals gedacht, dass dieses gerät in der lage ist, ihren vorgänger vernünftig zu 'emulieren'. nur: ist das wirklich für viele DER oder auch nur ein kaufgrund für eine nagelneue konsole? ich habe meine zweifel.


----------



## Limerick (15. Oktober 2020)

@bonkic

Was soll daran schade sein? 

Microsoft hält Wort, etwas das Sony lange vergessen zu haben scheint, wenn man sich deren exklusivspiel politik ansieht. 

Bei MS hieß es Hardware first und danach will man bei der Gamingsoftware die führende Position einnehmen. Das hatte Phil spencer vor ca. 2 Jahren verkündet. Stand heute muss man feststellen - er hat es ernst gemeint. Die Xbox wird in der kommenden Generation insbesondere mit Exklusivspielen Punkten. Da wird Sony so nicht mithalten können.


----------



## Phone (15. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @bonkic
> 
> Was soll daran schade sein?
> 
> ...



Phil Spencer Der größte Schwätzer... Redet ähnlich viel Käse wie einer hier im Forum nur wiederholt er sich nicht alle10 min. 

Ich frag mich ja immer noch warumdie Exklusivität bei Sony dir scheinbar Schmerzen bereitet... juckt niemanden.. Nur dich...
Also leg langsam mal ne andere Platte auf.



Bonkic schrieb:


> nur: ist das wirklich für viele DER oder auch nur ein kaufgrund für eine nagelneue konsole? ich habe meine zweifel.


Also alle die ich kenne kaufen sich genrell  neue Hardware um Neu Spiele zu spielen.

Mir würde die letzte gen. Schon reichen wenn diese läuft. 
Ich habe auf PC nur 3 Spiele mehrmals durchgespielt... Auf Konsole auch nur 4.

Und ich werde nicht anfangen nen gta oder RDR2 auf ps5 zu spielen. 
Wer spielt den ernsthaft nen mgs2 oder so heute noch. 
Das ist wieder so ein nice to have oder man muss immer alles haben Mentalität.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2020)

Beichtstuhl schrieb:


> Ich denke da irrst du dich, das ist eine Systemfunktion.
> 
> Bei welchem Spiel konntest du denn sofort loslegen während das Update noch lief


Wer redet von "sofort" ? ^^  Natürlich muss erst der SP-Teil ein stückweit installiert sein. Aber es war zB bei Forza Motorsport 7 so, oder bei den letzten CoD-Teilen, die Singleplayer haben. Da konnte ich spielen, nachdem das Game in einem gewissen Maße installiert war und u.a die Installation des Multiplayer noch ausstand. 

Ich frage mal zurück: bei welchen Games ging es denn auf der XBox nicht, auf der PS aber sehr wohl, dass man beim Installieren oder bei einem Update ab einer gewissen Installationsfortschritt spielen konnte? Also, in Sachen Update natürlich bei einem Content-Update, das prinzipielle auf Xbox und PS identisch war. Sonst macht ein Vergleich ja keinen Sinn... 

Und wo hast du die Info her, dass es eine Systemfunktion sei?


----------



## Beichtstuhl (15. Oktober 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wer redet von "sofort" ? ^^  Natürlich muss erst der SP-Teil ein stückweit installiert sein. Aber es war zB bei Forza Motorsport 7 so, oder bei den letzten CoD-Teilen, die Singleplayer haben. Da konnte ich spielen, nachdem das Game in einem gewissen Maße installiert war und u.a die Installation des Multiplayer noch ausstand.
> 
> Ich frage mal zurück: bei welchen Games ging es denn auf der XBox nicht, auf der PS aber sehr wohl, dass man beim Installieren oder bei einem Update ab einer gewissen Installationsfortschritt spielen konnte? Also, in Sachen Update natürlich bei einem Content-Update, das prinzipielle auf Xbox und PS identisch war. Sonst macht ein Vergleich ja keinen Sinn...
> 
> Und wo hast du die Info her, dass es eine Systemfunktion sei?


Stellst du dich absichtlich so an?

Wenn ich ein Spiel bei der playstation starte, kann ich es SOFORT spielen.

Ich muss keinen Verlauf abwarten, es müssen keine bestimmten Inhalte runtergeladen werden, damit ich loslegen kann.

Die xbox blockiert während eines Updates alle Spiele.

Du kannst keinen sp Inhalt SOFORT starten.

Ich weiß nicht ob ich es noch einfacher erklären kann


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Oktober 2020)

groe69 schrieb:


> Die XSX wird meine erste Spielkonsole überhaupt (wenn man von LCD-Handheldkonsolen aus den 80/90er absieht) und ich freue mich schon auf die Lieferung. Habe mich lange damit auseinander gesetzt, ob ich mir eine PS5 oder XSX kaufen soll. Technisch tun die sich nicht viel und mein Fernseher unterstützt HDMI2.1 und 120Hz. Da ich Crossplay toll finde und ich mit dem Gamepass egal wo spielen kann, hatte einen großen Einfluss auf meine Entscheidung. Da mir Freundeskreis eher auch am PC spielen gab es hier auch keinen Grund eine PS5 zu kaufen um ggf. zusammen zu zocken. Ausserdem habe ich das Exklusiv-Spiel-Modell von Sony immer abgelehnt (als PC-Spieler). Ich verzichte lieber auf 2-3 Titel die mich interessiert hätten, wie bisher,  als mir extra dafür eine Konsole zuzulegen. Da hat MS mit der XSX das rundere Angebot für mich, um nicht mehr immer zum Zocken am Schreibtisch und Rechner zu sitzen.


Völlig unabhängig von Sony...Aus Sicht eines PC-Spielers kann ich es irgendwie nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, warum man sich dann noch eine XBox zulegt. Das Spieleangebot ist ja das gleiche. Auch den Gamepass gibt es auf dem PC. Und den PC kann man auch am TV anschließen, sodass man auch dort bequem vom Sofa aus daddeln kann (entsprechende Peripherie vorausgesetzt). Hätte ich keinen PC, wäre die Box sicher nicht uninteressant. Aber so sehe ich keinen Grund, mir eine Box zu zulegen. 



Limerick schrieb:


> Microsoft hält Wort, etwas das Sony lange vergessen zu haben scheint, wenn man sich deren exklusivspiel politik ansieht.


Und inwiefern hält Sony da jetzt kein Wort?  Ich verstehe die Aussage gerade nicht. Sony hat bezüglich ihrer Spiele und deren Exklusivität nie gelogen.



Bonkic schrieb:


> absolut; das scheint ein tolles gerät zu sein.
> genau das machts ja so schade - stand heute.
> 
> noch zur abwärtskompatibilität: wirklich grandios was ms da ja schon bei der xbone abgeliefert hat. ich hätte niemals gedacht, dass dieses gerät in der lage ist, ihren vorgänger vernünftig zu 'emulieren'. nur: ist das wirklich für viele DER oder auch nur ein kaufgrund für eine nagelneue konsole? ich habe meine zweifel.



Abwärtskompatibilität ist aus meiner Sicht ein wünschenswertes Feature, das durchaus einen Kaufgrund darstellen kann. Immerhin kann man so seine Spiele mit auf die nächste Plattformen nehmen, ohne sie neu kaufen zu müssen (Stichwort: Remaster). Aber es ist auch gleichzeitig ein relativ überbewertetes Feature. Eine nagelneue Konsole kauft man sich in der Regel nicht, um ältere Spiele zu spielen, sondern um neue Spiele zu spielen. Und Neukunden würden sich die Spiele dann sowieso eben neu kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2020)

Beichtstuhl schrieb:


> Stellst du dich absichtlich so an?


 Nö - und Du? ^^



> Wenn ich ein Spiel bei der playstation starte, kann ich es SOFORT spielen.


 Sofern es schon installiert ist, klar. Ich rede aber von zwei Dingen: Erst-Installation und Updates. Bei ner Erstinstallation kannst du definitiv viele Games schon anfangen, bevor das ganze Game installiert ist. Bei Updates hängt es meiner Erfahrung nach vom Update ab.



> Ich muss keinen Verlauf abwarten, es müssen keine bestimmten Inhalte runtergeladen werden, damit ich loslegen kann.
> 
> 
> Die xbox blockiert während eines Updates alle Spiele.


 WEISST du das oder vermutest du das, weil es bei vielen Games, die du spielen wolltest, so war? Ich hab ehrlich gesagt sehr selten den Fall, dass ausgerechnet ein Update von DEM Spiel ansteht, das ich grad unbedingt spielen will. 




> Du kannst keinen sp Inhalt SOFORT starten.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob ich es noch einfacher erklären kann


 Wenn auch der SP betroffen ist, dann ist es klar, dass man nicht trotz Update loslegen kann. Außer die Konsole "behält" die alte Version komplett und startet diese. Da weiß ich nicht, wie das aussieht. Hast Du dazu einen Link, dass es definitiv bei der Xbox nicht geht, bei der PS aber schon? Also, einen rel. aktuellen, offiziellen Link oder von nem Magazin, nicht von irgendwelchen Usern.

Wenn ich nämlich zB Cod Modern Warfare spielen will und ein Season-Update mit neuen Maps ansteht, dann konnte ich trotzdem den Singleplayer starten. Wird aber tiefer ins Game gepatcht, was auch den Singleplayer angeht, dann geht das natürlich nicht - da kann man aber je nach Game zumindest dann das Game starten, wenn ein Teil des Updates installiert ist. 

Es hängt IMO halt allgemein davon ab, was genau geupdatet wird. Wenn es einen stört, dann kann man die Auto-Updates ja abschalten. Dann kann man das Game starten und nach Spielende das Update erst installieren. Manche Games verbieten das evlt. , weil der Multiplayer zu sehr ins Spiel integriert ist oder ggf. auch wegen Achievments - aber DAS hängt dann IMHO vom Game ab, nicht von der Konsole. Wissen tu ich es nicht, daher wäre eben ein Link nett, wenn es denn wirklich Fakt ist.


----------



## Limerick (15. Oktober 2020)

@phone

Klar ein Schwätzer. Aber er lässt Worten Taten folgen. Damit steht er schonmal besser dar, als die meisten anderen in der Branche.


----------



## Limerick (15. Oktober 2020)

@Reddragen20

Ach Sony hat bzgl deren exclusivses nie gelogen? ^^ Na das sieht der Rest der Gaming Welt aber änderst. "we believe in generations" haben sie gesagt. Haben sich abwertend über die crossgen Thematik geäußert, nur um später kleinlaut zuzugeben, dass spiderman miles morales, Hzd forbidden west und Co. doch auch für die PS4 erscheinen werden. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich kann nichts schlechtes daran finden, dass die Games auch für PS4 erscheinen werden, nur hat Sony in dem Punkt ganz offensichtlich gelogen. Und ich sage dir, dass PS5 Spiele in vielen Fällen auch für PC erscheinen werden. Sony hat dies den Aktionären versprochen, um die Umsätze weiter anzustreben. Wird so kommen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Und ich sage dir, dass PS5 Spiele in vielen Fällen auch für PC erscheinen werden. Sony hat dies den Aktionären versprochen, um die Umsätze weiter anzustreben. Wird so kommen.


 Das ist aber nicht eindeutig, dass die Umsätze steigen, wenn ein Game auch auf dem PC erscheint. Denn es kann durchaus sein, dass bei einer Exklusivität einige PC-Gamern vom PC zur PS wechseln oder zumindest auch eine PS dazukaufen, und dann wird dieses eine Game nicht das einzige PS-Game bleiben. Sprich: diese Leute erzeugen Folgeumsätze. 


Beispiel: 5 Mio PC-Gamer würden gerne das neue "Spider Man - Netless at the kettle" spielen. Es erscheint 2024 nur für die PS5 und verkauft sich unter den PS5-Nutzern zunächst 10 Mio mal. Sagen wir mal für im Schnitt 40 Euro, das sind also 400 Mio Euro Umsatz. 

Szenario 1: Kein PC-Release. Von den 5 Mio. PC-Gamern sind 10%, also 500.000, SO geil auf das Game, dass sie sich eine PS5 kaufen. Also kommen 500.000 verkaufte Exemplare dazu, macht 20 Mio Zusatzumsatz. Aber: pro Jahr kaufen diese 500.000 Gamer über mindestens 5 Jahre hinweg im Schnitt 2 PS-Games für im Schnitt 40 Euro. Das sind dann 2x5x500.000 = 5 Mio Games on Top, je 40 Euro => 200 Mio Euro Umsatz. Insgesamt hast du also 220 Mio Mehr-Umsatz, weil das Game Exklusiv blieb.

Szenario 2: Es gibt einen PC-Release von "Spider Man - Netless at the kettle". 5 Mio PC-Gamer kaufen das Game für im Schnitt 40 Euro. Das sind 200 Mio Euro Zusatzumsatz - NUR für das Game betrachtet also ein Umsatzplus. Aber die Gamer kaufen keine PS5 und daher auch keine weiteren PS-Games. Daher bleibt es bei 200 Mio. Szenario 1 hat den höheren Umsatz.

Wenn nun sogar 15 oder 20% der am Spiel interessierten PC-Gamer wechseln, wird der Unterschied natürlich noch größer. Wenn Sony andererseits jedes Jahr mindestens 1-2 "exklusive" Games auch für den PC bringt und diese auch fleißig gekauft werden, dann verringert sich der Abstand wiederum, weil dann ja jedes Jahr PC-Gamer beim Umsatz zuschlagen. Aber es hängt sehr von der Nachfrage nach einem Game ab.


Fazit: Wäre ICH Aktionär, dann wäre ich also nicht so sicher, ob ein PC-Release eine gute Idee für die langfristigen Umsätze wäre. Da würde ich Marktforschungsdaten sehen wollen, wie viele PC-Gamer das Game kaufen würden und wie viele von denen sich nur für das Game eine Konsole kaufen würden.


----------



## zukolada (15. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @Reddragen20
> 
> Ach Sony hat bzgl deren exclusivses nie gelogen? ^^ Na das sieht der Rest der Gaming Welt aber änderst...



Auch wenn du hier der MS Beauftragte bist.

Gerne erinner ich dich mal daran, was der liebe Spencer vor wenigen Wochen sagte.

Natürlich nur, weil er nix vorzuweisen hatte.

Aber schwupps haben sie Bethesda und es hieß ganz schnell "was interessieren mich meine Worte von gestern "

Erst sagen, er findet es nicht gut, Exklusives anzubieten, da dadurch Spieler ausgegrenzt würden und nun werden sie in Zukunft ihre Bethesda Exklusives haben.

Und komm mir jetzt nicht und sag, ms sei Mutter Theresa, kauft für 7 Mrd. Das Unternehmen und lässt dennoch alles gleichzeitig auf die Playstation kommen. Im Leben nicht.

Vielleicht bei Ihrem ersten game was kommt, weil das vorab Vereinbarungen mit Sony widersetzen würde. Aber danach machen sie es NATÜRLICH auch alles exklusiv.

Also sollte man hier nicht den MS Boten permanent abgeben. 

Beide Unternehmen leben um Geld zu erwirtschaften und nicht aus Luft und Liebe zu irgendwelchen Gamern.

Die tun sich gar nix. Deshalb braucht man hier nicht ständig MS oder andere auch nicht Sony verteidigen. 

Ich kauf eh wieder alles. Meine Quest 2 is schon da, nun noch Series X und PS5 next month.


----------



## Beichtstuhl (15. Oktober 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nö - und Du? ^^
> 
> Sofern es schon installiert ist, klar. Ich rede aber von zwei Dingen: Erst-Installation und Updates. Bei ner Erstinstallation kannst du definitiv viele Games schon anfangen, bevor das ganze Game installiert ist. Bei Updates hängt es meiner Erfahrung nach vom Update ab.
> 
> ...


Wovon du redest interessiert mich aber nicht ^^

Man kann bei der xbox kein Spiel starten sobald es ein Update gibt.

Ob es nun in deinem Fall ein Update gibt oder nicht (wtf?) ist völlig nebensächlich.

-> Spiel einlegen und sofort spielen geht bei der xbox nicht (sofern es ein Update gibt)

Weiß gar nicht was es da so lang rumzubabbeln gibt.


----------



## Limerick (15. Oktober 2020)

@Zukolada

Das hast du nun aber völlig aus dem Kontext gerissen. Also entweder hast du dich nicht richtig informiert oder du streust absichtlich solchen Unsinn. Das Spencer exklusives nicht mag bzw niemanden aussperren will, hatte er explizit auf das Thema crossgen bezogen gesagt, weswegen man die Xbox One noch länger supporten werde. Er hat es aber niemals in Bezug auf andere Plattformen wie der playstation gesagt. Im Gegenteil, in dem einen Interview wo er in seinem Büro im Homeoffice ist, hat er gesagt ihm gefällt der Gedanke nicht, dass manche Leute bei Spielen der Xbox Game Studios meinen, diese würden auch für andere Plattformen, also unternehmensfremde Plattformen erscheinen. Man wohle da künftig für mehr Klarheit sorgen. 

Also: Sony hat in Bezug auf die exklusiven gelogen, Microsoft eben nicht. 

Übrigens: heise.de hat heute vermeldet, dass ihre Tests ergeben haben, dass die XBox series x weniger Strom auf nimmt als die Xbox One X. Damit wird die leistungsstärkste next Gen Konsole auch in Sachen Effizienz neue Maßstäbe setzen.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2020)

Beichtstuhl schrieb:


> Wovon du redest interessiert mich aber nicht ^^


 Das ist natürlich eine grandiose Grundlage, um sachliche Argumente und Erfahrungen auszutauschen, gratuliere... 




> Man kann bei der xbox kein Spiel starten sobald es ein Update gibt.
> 
> Ob es nun in deinem Fall ein Update gibt oder nicht (wtf?) ist völlig nebensächlich.
> 
> ...


 Weil Du immer noch keinen Nachweis liefern willst. Nochmal auf den Punkt gebracht: hast du dazu einen Link, der verifiziert, dass das IMMER so ist? Oder ist das lediglich Deine Erfahrung? Das ist ja ein Riesenunterschied. Ich weiß es eben nicht, und das gebe ich ja offen zu - aber WEISST du es sicher, oder glaubst du es nur, weil du diese Erfahrung gemacht hast? Ich hab auch schon oft Games starten wollen, und dann musste erst das Update zumindest teilweise durchlaufen - aber ob das IMMER so ist? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Beichtstuhl (16. Oktober 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich eine grandiose Grundlage, um sachliche Argumente und Erfahrungen auszutauschen, gratuliere...
> 
> 
> Weil Du immer noch keinen Nachweis liefern willst. Nochmal auf den Punkt gebracht: hast du dazu einen Link, der verifiziert, dass das IMMER so ist? Oder ist das lediglich Deine Erfahrung? Das ist ja ein Riesenunterschied. Ich weiß es eben nicht, und das gebe ich ja offen zu - aber WEISST du es sicher, oder glaubst du es nur, weil du diese Erfahrung gemacht hast? Ich hab auch schon oft Games starten wollen, und dann musste erst das Update zumindest teilweise durchlaufen - aber ob das IMMER so ist? Keine Ahnung.


Wieso soll ich dir ein link raussuchen? Wenn du ne xbox mit retail spielen hast, leg doch einfach eines ein und schau was passiert. 

Es ist einfach wie es ist. Das OS lässt keine Spiele "sofort"starten, während es ein Update gibt. 

Man kann ein anderes Spiel starten aber nicht jenes, für das es ein Update gibt. 

Das ist eigentlich auch jedem, der ne xbox besitzt und retail spiele hat klar.


----------



## Gemar (16. Oktober 2020)

Das ist mal ein schönes neues Feature, dass die Konsolen dank SSD-Technik bringen.
Da hat auch mal der PC das Nachsehen, zumindest noch aktuell.

Bei Sony hat man noch ein Video (Stream) Bild in Bild während man spielt gezeigt, was beim PC schon lange Standard ist. Naja, jetzt halt auch auf der Konsole möglich.

Aber diese Schnellstartfunktion ist echt nice. Erinnert mich an die Sega-Konsolen Emulation auf dem PC, bei denen eine Art Snapshot des Arbeitsspeichers gemacht wird und so später an der gleichen Position weitergespielt werden kann. Das war damals auf der Konsole so natürlich nicht möglich.


----------



## Phone (16. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @Zukolada
> 
> Das hast du nun aber völlig aus dem Kontext gerissen. Also entweder hast du dich nicht richtig informiert oder du streust absichtlich solchen Unsinn. Das Spencer exklusives nicht mag bzw niemanden aussperren will, hatte er explizit auf das Thema crossgen bezogen gesagt, weswegen man die Xbox One noch länger supporten werde. Er hat es aber niemals in Bezug auf andere Plattformen wie der playstation gesagt. Im Gegenteil, in dem einen Interview wo er in seinem Büro im Homeoffice ist, hat er gesagt ihm gefällt der Gedanke nicht, dass manche Leute bei Spielen der Xbox Game Studios meinen, diese würden auch für andere Plattformen, also unternehmensfremde Plattformen erscheinen. Man wohle da künftig für mehr Klarheit sorgen.
> 
> ...


zzzZZZzzz interessiert keine Schweinchen..die Maßstäbe sind spätesten 2021 Q2 für die Katz xD
Und was bringt es die leistungsstärkste Konsole zu haben wenn sie wieder bei den Verkäufen hinterhinkt?
achh nee stimmt...War ja überhaupt nicht so wichtig viele Geräte zu verkaufen...Haste ma gesagt...Man das ist aber auch eine blöde Situation..viel Leistung die keiner will. Da muss ich jetzt noch mal ins Handbuch gucken wie da die beste Lösung ist..


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @Reddragen20
> 
> Ach Sony hat bzgl deren exclusivses nie gelogen? ^^ Na das sieht der Rest der Gaming Welt aber änderst. "we believe in generations" haben sie gesagt. Haben sich abwertend über die crossgen Thematik geäußert, nur um später kleinlaut zuzugeben, dass spiderman miles morales, Hzd forbidden west und Co. doch auch für die PS4 erscheinen werden. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich kann nichts schlechtes daran finden, dass die Games auch für PS4 erscheinen werden, nur hat Sony in dem Punkt ganz offensichtlich gelogen. Und ich sage dir, dass PS5 Spiele in vielen Fällen auch für PC erscheinen werden. Sony hat dies den Aktionären versprochen, um die Umsätze weiter anzustreben. Wird so kommen.


Okay. Weil Sony in eine andere Richtung rudert und ihr Konzept neu ausrichtet, haben sie gelogen? What?!  Spätestens jetzt wird es lächerlich. 

Dass sich Meinungen und Ansichten - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - ändern können, scheint dir unbegreiflich zu sein. Das mag, wenn überhaupt, etwas inkonsequent erscheinen. Aber nur weil man vorher Meinung X war und einige Zeit später Meinung Y, weil es gute Gründe für Meinung Y gibt, macht einen das noch lange nicht zum Lügner. Das ist nichts anderes als eine Neuausrichtung ihres Konzepts. Sowas findet man überall. Übrigens auch bei mir im Hort. Sind wir Erzieher also auch alle Lügner, weil wir unser Konzept überarbeitet haben?  

Vergiss nicht: Auch MS setzte einst auf Konsolenexklusivität und ruderte dann in eine andere Richtung. Aber wenn Sony gelogen hat, hatte MS zur damaligen Zeit logischerweise auch gelogen. Oh, wait...doch nicht. Keiner von beiden hat was versprochen, was nicht geliefert wurde. Also auch nicht gelogen.


----------



## Solo-Joe (16. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Abwärtskompatibilität ist aus meiner Sicht ein wünschenswertes Feature, das durchaus einen Kaufgrund darstellen kann. Immerhin kann man so seine Spiele mit auf die nächste Plattformen nehmen, ohne sie neu kaufen zu müssen (Stichwort: Remaster). Aber es ist auch gleichzeitig ein relativ überbewertetes Feature. Eine nagelneue Konsole kauft man sich in der Regel nicht, um ältere Spiele zu spielen, sondern um neue Spiele zu spielen. Und Neukunden würden sich die Spiele dann sowieso eben neu kaufen.



Für mich ist die AK auch eines der Hauptfeatures der XSX - neben den 12 TF und DirectML in der Zukunft. Wenn ich aber über meinen Freundeskreis nachdenke:

Da werden nur aktuelle Titel gespielt, gerne auch Games-As-A-Service. Während ich auch gerne ältere Titel spiele, denkt der Großteil nicht einmal daran. Daher geht das für mich dann schon in Richtung Enthusiasten-Feature - und Enthusiasten kaufen sich dann wahrscheinlich auch eher mal nen guten PC. 


Entscheidend wird es für mich dann aber wirklich mit DirectML und ob Sony etwas gleichwertiges liefert. Siehe Patentantrag im Juli.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (16. Oktober 2020)

Solo-Joe schrieb:


> Für mich ist die AK auch eines der Hauptfeatures der XSX - neben den 12 TF und DirectML in der Zukunft. Wenn ich aber über meinen Freundeskreis nachdenke:
> 
> Da werden nur aktuelle Titel gespielt, gerne auch Games-As-A-Service. Während ich auch gerne ältere Titel spiele, denkt der Großteil nicht einmal daran. Daher geht das für mich dann schon in Richtung Enthusiasten-Feature - und Enthusiasten kaufen sich dann wahrscheinlich auch eher mal nen guten PC.
> 
> ...



So sehr, wie sich einige freuen, dass man noch Xbox (1.Gen) Spiele spielen kann und auf der PS5 nur PS4 Spiele, werden wohl nicht mal 1 % dieses Feature regelmäßig nutzen. Ich kenne das selber.... bei nem Kumpel starte ich den Mini SNES und freue mich auf Streetfighter, verliere aber schon nach 2 Minuten die Lust und packe das Ding nie wieder an. Ich denke auch, dass AK überbewertet ist. Für mich jedenfalls nicht relevant.


----------



## McDrake (16. Oktober 2020)

Dieses Feature hatte die erste PS3 doch auch. Hatte dann mal kurz GT und Final Fantasy von der PS2 drauf angeschaut und dann hab ich nur noch PS3-Titel gespielt.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (16. Oktober 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dieses Feature hatte die erste PS3 doch auch. Hatte dann mal kurz GT und Final Fantasy von der PS2 drauf angeschaut und dann hab ich nur noch PS3-Titel gespielt.



Ich hätte mal Bock auf Tenchu 1 und Nightmare Creature... aber ich wie gesagt... 2 bis 5 min und man packt es beiseite...


----------



## Limerick (16. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Okay. Weil Sony in eine andere Richtung rudert und ihr Konzept neu ausrichtet, haben sie gelogen? What?!  Spätestens jetzt wird es lächerlich.
> 
> Dass sich Meinungen und Ansichten - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - ändern können, scheint dir unbegreiflich zu sein. Das mag, wenn überhaupt, etwas inkonsequent erscheinen. Aber nur weil man vorher Meinung X war und einige Zeit später Meinung Y, weil es gute Gründe für Meinung Y gibt, macht einen das noch lange nicht zum Lügner. Das ist nichts anderes als eine Neuausrichtung ihres Konzepts. Sowas findet man überall. Übrigens auch bei mir im Hort. Sind wir Erzieher also auch alle Lügner, weil wir unser Konzept überarbeitet haben?
> 
> Vergiss nicht: Auch MS setzte einst auf Konsolenexklusivität und ruderte dann in eine andere Richtung. Aber wenn Sony gelogen hat, hatte MS zur damaligen Zeit logischerweise auch gelogen. Oh, wait...doch nicht. Keiner von beiden hat was versprochen, was nicht geliefert wurde. Also auch nicht gelogen.



Sony hat die Spieler schon sehr eindeutig im Glauben gelassen, sie würden first party games ausschließlich für PS5 zugänglich machen, sobald diese da ist. Das man davon nun abgewichen ist, hat man ganz still und heimlich bekannt gegeben, wohlwissend dass man sich nun widerspricht, da man den leuten zuvor was anderes erzählt hatte. Das ist ja auch eine Form der Lüge, ziemlich offensichtlich sogar.... 

Und übrigens, versteh mich nicht falsch, mir ist bewusst das Sony eine große fanbase hat und das diese gerne auch bereit ist über solche Dinge hinweg zu sehen und schnell verzeiht. Spätestens aber wenn die Spiele ausbleiben werden (und das werden sie bei dem starken Aufgebot an Studios das MS nun unter seinem Dach hat), werden die Fans nicht mehr so leicht zu beschwichtigen sein. Software sells hardware, Das war schon immer so. Genau dieser Aspekt wird in der kommenden Generation aber eher ein Vorteil der Xbox als der playstation sein.


----------



## Strauchritter (16. Oktober 2020)

Hui und der Konsolenkrieg geht in die nächste Runde 

Aber schon recht so, immer feste drauf auf die Deppen die sich vom falschen, lügenden und kapitalistischen Konzern die ineffiziente und mit unnützen Features versehene  hässliche Hardware kaufen! 
Am Ende hat noch jemand Spaß damit und das kann nun wirklich niemand wollen! 
PC Masterrace > Switch > Xbox/PS > Handy > Facebook! So schauts aus, die Hierarchie der trvu G4m3RX 4L!f3
Wie können diese Idioten es wagen auf der falschen Plattform eine gute Zeit zu verbringen, WIDERLICH! 

So und nun ich geh jetzt Azure Lane zocken, stilecht am Handy wie es jeder Profigamer macht! Ihr Lappen könnt ja weiterhin zocken worauf und was ihr wollt, aber wisset wie sehr es mich triggered!!!
Weil das nimmt mir total viel von meiner Lebensqualität wenn ihr hier in meinen Augen falsches Gaming betreibt!!!!
*drops Mic*


----------



## Scorpionx01 (16. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Sony hat die Spieler schon sehr eindeutig im Glauben gelassen, sie würden first party games ausschließlich für PS5 zugänglich machen, sobald diese da ist. Das man davon nun abgewichen ist, hat man ganz still und heimlich bekannt gegeben, wohlwissend dass man sich nun widerspricht, da man den leuten zuvor was anderes erzählt hatte. Das ist ja auch eine Form der Lüge, ziemlich offensichtlich sogar....
> 
> Und übrigens, versteh mich nicht falsch, mir ist bewusst das Sony eine große fanbase hat und das diese gerne auch bereit ist über solche Dinge hinweg zu sehen und schnell verzeiht. Spätestens aber wenn die Spiele ausbleiben werden (und das werden sie bei dem starken Aufgebot an Studios das MS nun unter seinem Dach hat), werden die Fans nicht mehr so leicht zu beschwichtigen sein. Software sells hardware, Das war schon immer so. Genau dieser Aspekt wird in der kommenden Generation aber eher ein Vorteil der Xbox als der playstation sein.



Wenn meine Illusion, dass die Playstation 5 eine gute Konsole mit tollen Spielen wird, platzt, kann ich mir ja immer noch eine Xbox für eventuell 400 Euro Ende nächsten Jahres kaufen.... oder eben tatsächlich meinen PC aufrüsten... :ka: Es ist ja nicht so, dass man sich jetzt ein Leben lang für eine Plattform entscheiden muss...


----------



## Limerick (16. Oktober 2020)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Hui und der Konsolenkrieg geht in die nächste Runde
> 
> Aber schon recht so, immer feste drauf auf die Deppen die sich vom falschen, lügenden und kapitalistischen Konzern die ineffiziente und mit unnützen Features versehene  hässliche Hardware kaufen!
> Am Ende hat noch jemand Spaß damit und das kann nun wirklich niemand wollen!
> ...




Hahaha, sehr schöner Kommentar. Habe herzlich gelacht. Danke dafür!


----------



## McTrevor (16. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Sony hat die Spieler schon *sehr eindeutig im Glauben gelassen*, sie würden first party games ausschließlich für PS5 zugänglich machen, sobald diese da ist. Das man davon nun abgewichen ist, hat man ganz *still und heimlich bekannt gegeben*, wohlwissend dass man sich nun widerspricht, da man den leuten zuvor was anderes erzählt hatte. Das ist ja auch eine Form der Lüge, ziemlich offensichtlich sogar....



Sag mal, denkst Du eigentlich nach, bevor Du sowas schreibst? Irgendein Kraut geraucht um solche Sätze raushauen zu können?



Limerick schrieb:


> Und übrigens, versteh mich nicht falsch, mir ist bewusst das Sony eine große fanbase hat und das diese gerne auch bereit ist über solche Dinge hinweg zu sehen und schnell verzeiht. Spätestens aber wenn die Spiele ausbleiben werden (und das werden sie bei dem starken Aufgebot an Studios das MS nun unter seinem Dach hat), werden die Fans nicht mehr so leicht zu beschwichtigen sein. *Software sells hardware*



Genau das ist der Grund, warum sich quasi kein PC-Gamer eine XBox kaufen braucht und wird.



Limerick schrieb:


> Das war schon immer so. Genau dieser Aspekt wird in der kommenden Generation aber eher ein Vorteil der Xbox als der playstation sein.



Ja, mittlerweile wiederholt hat sich gezeigt, das Sony mit den starken 1. Party Titel die Konsolen an den Spieler bringt. Es sind wenige Krachertitel, die Konsolen verkaufen und leider kein Sammelsurium an Studios. Du kannst weiter wie Rumpelstilzchen im Kreis hüpfen. Am Ende wird möglicherweise ein God of War oder ähnlicher Titel mehr wert sein, als das ganze starke Aufgebot an Studios das MS unter seinem Dach hat.


----------



## Limerick (16. Oktober 2020)

@MCREVOR

Eben nicht. Ein God of war und TLOU alleine reicht eben nicht aus um eine Spielerschaft eine ganze Gen lang bei laune zu halten. Das zeigen auch die Spielerzahlen. Nur jeder zehnte Playstationspieler zockt solche Titel überhaupt.... Große AAA Kracher darf man in der nächsten Generation aber vor allem von den Xbox Game Studios erwarten, eben weil dort die großen AAA Studios ansässig sind. Alleine bei Bethesda/Zenimax arbeiten mehr entwickler (nähmlich über 2.000) als bei allen 3 Sony AAA Studios zusammen... Dahinter die ganzen großen AAA IPs die Microsoft hält. Software sells Hardware und ja: wer einen Top Gaming PC hat, der braucht nicht zwingend eine Xbox. Das ist MS nur recht.  Der Playstation werden in der kommenden Gen allerings etliche große Spielereihen fehlen. Das wird ein God of War das bereits nach zwei jahren entwicklungszeit erscheint niemals raus hauen können. Da überschätzt du die Serie wirklich komplett. Darf man fragen welches Kraut du geraucht hast? ;D


----------



## Malifurion (16. Oktober 2020)

Also ich hab mir 2019 eine PS4 Pro gekauft mit allen bis dato Exklusivtiteln. Erst dann lohnt sich der Konsolenkauf: erstens sind die Exklusivtitel bereits für den PC erschienen oder wenn dem nicht so ist, definitiv günstiger für die Konsole. Am Ende der Generation haben die meisten Titel die Hardware schon ausgereizt und evtl. technische Probleme ausgemerzt. Ich kann es 0% nachvollziehen warum man sich ausgerechnet zum Start eine neue Konsole kaufen will, wenn es dafür keine Gründe gibt? Für mich wär nur Demons Souls auf der PS5 ein Kaufgrund, aber dafür müssten schon 10 andere Exklusivtitel als Launch ebenso im Regal liegen, dasss sich das lohnt. Selbst die erste Xbox hab ich mir damals mühsam erspart nur wegen Halo. Da war ich noch jung und dumm^^ Jetzt weiß ichs besser und man sollte lieber 2-3 Jahre warten bevor man sich für eine der Konsolen entscheidet.


----------



## McTrevor (16. Oktober 2020)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir 2019 eine PS4 Pro gekauft mit allen bis dato Exklusivtiteln. Erst dann lohnt sich der Konsolenkauf: erstens sind die Exklusivtitel bereits für den PC erschienen oder wenn dem nicht so ist, definitiv günstiger für die Konsole. Am Ende der Generation haben die meisten Titel die Hardware schon ausgereizt und evtl. technische Probleme ausgemerzt. Ich kann es 0% nachvollziehen warum man sich ausgerechnet zum Start eine neue Konsole kaufen will, wenn es dafür keine Gründe gibt? Für mich wär nur Demons Souls auf der PS5 ein Kaufgrund, aber dafür müssten schon 10 andere Exklusivtitel als Launch ebenso im Regal liegen, dasss sich das lohnt. Selbst die erste Xbox hab ich mir damals mühsam erspart nur wegen Halo. Da war ich noch jung und dumm^^ Jetzt weiß ichs besser und man sollte lieber 2-3 Jahre warten bevor man sich für eine der Konsolen entscheidet.



Ja so ähnlich habe ich es auch gemacht. Nur dass ich mir die Slim statt der Pro geholt habe. Die Early-Adopter sollen ruhig die ganzen Kinderkrankheiten behalten. Und alles, was auf dem PC rauskommt, wird dort nach recht kurzer Zeit regelrecht verramscht und ist dank Mod-Unterstützung besser als auf jeder Konsole.


----------



## Phone (16. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @MCREVOR
> 
> Eben nicht. Ein God of war und TLOU alleine reicht eben nicht aus um eine Spielerschaft eine ganze Gen lang bei laune zu halten. Das zeigen auch die Spielerzahlen. Nur jeder zehnte Playstationspieler zockt solche Titel überhaupt.... Große AAA Kracher darf man in der nächsten Generation aber vor allem von den Xbox Game Studios erwarten, eben weil dort die großen AAA Studios ansässig sind. Alleine bei Bethesda/Zenimax arbeiten mehr entwickler (nähmlich über 2.000) als bei allen 3 Sony AAA Studios zusammen... Dahinter die ganzen großen AAA IPs die Microsoft hält. Software sells Hardware und ja: wer einen Top Gaming PC hat, der braucht nicht zwingend eine Xbox. Das ist MS nur recht.  Der Playstation werden in der kommenden Gen allerings etliche große Spielereihen fehlen. Das wird ein God of War das bereits nach zwei jahren entwicklungszeit erscheint niemals raus hauen können. Da überschätzt du die Serie wirklich komplett. Darf man fragen welches Kraut du geraucht hast? ;D



Wenn nur jeder 10. Spieler ein GOW  (Im Release Jahr schon 10 Millionen verkaufte Einheiten....Da kann man nichts überschätzen) zockt dann sollte sich MS eh Gedanken machen...Denn diese Spiele verkaufen sich allein schon in den ersten 2 Jahren weit besser als jedes FO oder Elders Scrolls in ü 5-10 Jahren...(Auf 5 Plattformen)
Die müssen eine Menge Spieler haben 
Is ja auch nicht so das es keine neuen großen Dinge Dinge gibt...siehe so Titel wie Ghost of Tsushima welches sich in der erste Woche mal eben 3 Millionen mal verkauft hat...das ist im vergleich zu Elder Scrolls 10% in einem MEGA Bruchteil der Zeit xD 

Viel neues gab es bei MS eigentlich nicht...Zudem werden die Spiele nicht exklusiv ob du das nun willst oder nicht...Die darauf folgenden werden es aber... dann ist die Zeit der PS5 und X eh wieder abgelaufen...

Kannst du vielleicht noch mal kurz erläutern was so ein "Akademiker" dazu bewegt hier ständig die Leute mit dem gleichen Mist zu nerven?
Gehst du davon aus das sie es alle nicht verstehen? Willst du sie überzeugen? 
Oder fällt es dir nicht auf das du vielleicht auf eine harte Wand stößt?
Erleuchte die dummen hier im Forum...


----------



## Limerick (16. Oktober 2020)

@Maifurion

Ja, da gebe ich dir recht. Gerade wer einen guten PC sein eigen nennt braucht eine next Gen Konsole nicht direkt zum Start, weder eine Xbox noch eine Playstation. Wer aber generell nur ein Gerät zum zocken verwenden möchte, der fährt mit dem PC immernoch am besten, aufgrund der bestmöglichen Spieleauswahl. Das ist einfach so.

Ich persönlcih zocke neben dem Rechner aber auch gerne vom Sofa aus. Deswegen werde ich mir zusätlich noch eine Xbox Series X kaufen und später vielleicht zusätzlich noch eine PS5 holen, sofern die Spieleauswahl das in einigen Jahren rechtfertigen kann. Das ist der für mich persönlich beste Weg.


----------



## Limerick (16. Oktober 2020)

@Phone.

Na du sagst es doch selbst. Ob Spiele wie God of War und Co überhaupt bei den 30 Mio Spielern eines TESkyrim angelangt wären kann man nur spekulieren... Vermutlich nicht, da sich diese Spiele im ersten Jahr noch gut verkaufen, aber nach dem durchzocken in der Versenkung verschwinden und dann nicht mehr beachtet werden, da sie keine aktive community haben. Nimm Minecraft oder Sea of Thives. Diese Spiele überteffen God of War bei den Spielerzahlen (vor allem Minecraft bei weitem...) und sind finanziell viel erfolgriecher als die Sonygames. Allerdings werden die Xbox Games Studios auch dazu über gehen auch mehr große AAA Singleplayer Games zu liefern, das hatte Phil Spncer ja auch bereits bestätigt. Da sind ja beriets etliche solcher Titel in der Mache Fable 4, Hellblade 2, Avowed, Starfield, TES6, Wolfenstein 3, Halo Infinite, Gears 6, das AAAA Game von the Initiative usw usw.... Das sind alles große Spiele mit Storyfokus.

Übrigens: In diesem Jahr gab es ja auch schonmal das Gerücht Sony würde Zenimax übernehmen - was ich aufgrund des Finanziellen Aufwands von Anfangs an für völlig unrealistisch eingestuft hatte. Aber was haben die Sonyfans da gehjubelt, als das gerücht auf kam.... All die großen Blockbuster IPs exklusiv für ihre Playstation. Das würde ja so perfekt passen, wegen den großen AAA SP Marken die Bethesda und Co halten.blablabla .
Nun ist es andersw gekommen und plötzlich sind AAA Blcokbuster Ips nicht mehr so wichtig, so lange man noch God of War hat. Sehr lustig...


----------



## DarkSamus666 (16. Oktober 2020)

Und es geht schon wieder los... 
Wer eine Konsole direkt zum Release kauft, muss meist mit einer gewissen Armut an Spielen rechnen, nun eben auch bei den beiden neuen Konsolen. Auch bei der PS5 ist der große Exklusivaufhänger zum Launch ein Remake eines PS3-Spiels, das ich schon gespielt habe, ansonsten kommt alles auch für die PS4. Ich denke, dass Halo infinite und Forza von MS als Launchtitel geplant waren, aber halt wegen bekannten Umständen nach hinten verlegt werden mussten. Aber Halo soll ja schon im Dezember nachkommen, Forza dann halt im 1. Quartal 2021. Als jemand, der keine Xbox one besaß, bietet sich aber mir dank Gamepass eine enorm umfangreiche Bibliothek vom Launch weg. 
Ich werde aber trotzdem bis 2021 warten, weil ich sehen will, was es für Kinderkrankheiten gibt. Bis dahin gibt es dann auch die ersten "richtigen" Next-Gen-Spiele.


----------



## Limerick (16. Oktober 2020)

@Darksamus666

Ich gebe Dir recht. Allerdings wurde Halo Infinite auf 2021 verschoben und nich auf Ende 2020, was gut ist, da die Optik einfach noch mehr feinschliff braucht. Das Gameplay sah allerdings schon wieder richtig Bombe aus! 

Die ersten richtigen Next Gen Games erwarte ich auch nicht vor 2021. Sowohl bei Sony als auch bei Microsoft. Das Spiel des Jahres 2020 wird aus meiner Sicht Cyberpunk 2077 oder vielleicht Half Life Alyx. Nächstes Jahr erwartet uns dann mit Halo Infinite der nächste große Blockbuster.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (16. Oktober 2020)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> Und es geht schon wieder los...
> Wer eine Konsole direkt zum Release kauft, muss meist mit einer gewissen Armut an Spielen rechnen, nun eben auch bei den beiden neuen Konsolen. Auch bei der PS5 ist der große Exklusivaufhänger zum Launch ein Remake eines PS3-Spiels, das ich schon gespielt habe, ansonsten kommt alles auch für die PS4. Ich denke, dass Halo infinite und Forza von MS als Launchtitel geplant waren, aber halt wegen bekannten Umständen nach hinten verlegt werden mussten. Aber Halo soll ja schon im Dezember nachkommen, Forza dann halt im 1. Quartal 2021. Als jemand, der keine Xbox one besaß, bietet sich aber mir dank Gamepass eine enorm umfangreiche Bibliothek vom Launch weg.
> Ich werde aber trotzdem bis 2021 warten, weil ich sehen will, was es für Kinderkrankheiten gibt. Bis dahin gibt es dann auch die ersten "richtigen" Next-Gen-Spiele.



Welcher Forza Teil soll Anfang 2021 kommen? Forza Motorsport 8 soll sich noch in einem frühen Entwicklungsstand befinden. Gran Turismo kann man vorbestellen, aber (und ich hoffe es ist nur ein Platzhalter) steht 31. Dez 2021... also für Rennspielfans wird der Konsolenlaunch auf beiden Seiten enttäuschend.


----------



## Limerick (16. Oktober 2020)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Welcher Forza Teil soll Anfang 2021 kommen?



Also Forza Motorsport 8 kommt frühestens in 2021.Ein Teil von Turn10 unterstützt aktuell bei Playground um an Fable 4 zu arbeiten und paralell wird an einer neuen ForzaTech Engine inkl. Raytracing und Fotogrammetrie Support gearbeitet. Das könnte also auch 2022 werden. Allerdings finde ich ist man mit FM7 Rennspielseitig nach wie vor Top bedient.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (16. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Also Forza Motorsport 8 kommt frühestens in 2021.Ein Teil von Turn10 unterstützt aktuell bei Playground um an Fable 4 zu arbeiten und paralell wird an einer neuen ForzaTech Engine inkl. Raytracing und Fotogrammetrie Support gearbeitet. Das könnte also auch 2022 werden. Allerdings finde ich ist man mit FM7 Rennspielseitig nach wie vor Top bedient.



Ja, klar... bei GT Sport ebenso, wobei ein Update auf nativen 4K wünschenswert wäre... bei GT Sport sitze ich mit Lenkrad dann doch sehr nahe am Bildschirm und da sieht man dann doch die Checkerboard Auflösung, zumal es nicht die beste Implementierung von Checkerboard enthält.


----------



## Limerick (16. Oktober 2020)

@ScorpionX01

Wenn einem ein MP Racer ohne SP Kampagne ausreicht mag das zutreffen.
Ich bevorzuge Forza.


----------



## Phone (16. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @Phone.
> 
> Na du sagst es doch selbst. Ob Spiele wie God of War und Co überhaupt bei den 30 Mio Spielern eines TESkyrim angelangt wären kann man nur spekulieren... Vermutlich nicht, da sich diese Spiele im ersten Jahr noch gut verkaufen, aber nach dem durchzocken in der Versenkung verschwinden und dann nicht mehr beachtet werden, da sie keine aktive community haben. Nimm Minecraft oder Sea of Thives. Diese Spiele überteffen God of War bei den Spielerzahlen (vor allem Minecraft bei weitem...) und sind finanziell viel erfolgriecher als die Sonygames. Allerdings werden die Xbox Games Studios auch dazu über gehen auch mehr große AAA Singleplayer Games zu liefern, das hatte Phil Spncer ja auch bereits bestätigt. Da sind ja beriets etliche solcher Titel in der Mache Fable 4, Hellblade 2, Avowed, Starfield, TES6, Wolfenstein 3, Halo Infinite, Gears 6, das AAAA Game von the Initiative usw usw.... Das sind alles große Spiele mit Storyfokus.
> 
> ...



TES wird wenn es exklusiv wird NIE wieder die 30 Millionen überhaupt ankratzen...schon wieder drehst du es dir wie es dir passt....Lächerlich


----------



## Limerick (16. Oktober 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> TES wird wenn es exklusiv wird NIE wieder die 30 Millionen überhaupt ankratzen...schon wieder drehst du es dir wie es dir passt....Lächerlich



Abwarten. Und wenn es "nur" 20 Mio werden, dann ist das dennoch erfolgreicher als jedes Sony exklusive.
Was du aber garnicht durch geholt hattest - mir gehts auch ums Prinizip. Du willst es halt gerne so drehen, als wenn nur sony im Stande wäre AAA Blockbuster abzuliefern. Das ist aber einfach der totale fanboy Unsinn. Große AAA Blockbuster entstehen bei großen AAA Studios. Und davon hat MS nunmal wesentlich mehr als sony.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (16. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @Phone.
> 
> Na du sagst es doch selbst. Ob Spiele wie God of War und Co überhaupt bei den 30 Mio Spielern eines TESkyrim angelangt wären kann man nur spekulieren... Vermutlich nicht, da sich diese Spiele im ersten Jahr noch gut verkaufen, aber nach dem durchzocken in der Versenkung verschwinden und dann nicht mehr beachtet werden, da sie keine aktive community haben. Nimm Minecraft oder Sea of Thives. Diese Spiele überteffen God of War bei den Spielerzahlen (vor allem Minecraft bei weitem...) und sind finanziell viel erfolgriecher als die Sonygames. Allerdings werden die Xbox Games Studios auch dazu über gehen auch mehr große AAA Singleplayer Games zu liefern, das hatte Phil Spncer ja auch bereits bestätigt. Da sind ja beriets etliche solcher Titel in der Mache Fable 4, Hellblade 2, Avowed, Starfield, TES6, Wolfenstein 3, Halo Infinite, Gears 6, das AAAA Game von the Initiative usw usw.... Das sind alles große Spiele mit Storyfokus.
> 
> ...



Du vergleichst ein God of War, was auf nur einem System rausgekommen ist mit Skyrim das auf jeden Toaster veröffentlicht wurde? GoW hat sich auf einem System alleine über 10 Mio mal verkauft. Und ein Elder Scrolls wäre auch schnell in der Versenkung verschwunden wäre die ganze Mod Community auf dem PC nicht da um die Spiele am Leben zu erhalten.
Bethesda selber macht immer nur das nötigste für die Spiele den Rest lassen die von den Moddern erledigen.


----------



## Limerick (16. Oktober 2020)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Bethesda selber macht immer nur das nötigste für die Spiele den Rest lassen die von den Moddern erledigen.



Und warum machen die das freiwillig? Weil deren Games trotz großer storylastiger SP Kampagnen langfristig Spaß machen...
Da denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (16. Oktober 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> TES wird wenn es exklusiv wird NIE wieder die 30 Millionen überhaupt ankratzen...schon wieder drehst du es dir wie es dir passt....Lächerlich


Die meisten zocken das auf PC. Die Playstation-Version lässt dank Mod-Block viel vermissen. Ob jetzt viele der weit über 30 mio Spieler (die 30 Mio stammen noch von 2016) darauf verzichten wollen, da es nicht auf PS5 erscheint... Das bleibt abzuwarten. Ist aber im Endeffekt nicht so wichtig, ob es 20 oder 30 Mio Verkäufe werden. Die Fanbase von TES ist so groß wie nie zuvor. Wenn man also von 7 Mio PS only-Besitzern von Skyrim 2 Mio dazu bringt, sich ne Xbox oder nen Gaming-PC und MS game Studios Spiele, bzw den Gaming Pass zu kaufen, ist es schon ein voller Erfolg.


----------



## Phone (16. Oktober 2020)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> Die meisten zocken das auf PC. Die Playstation-Version lässt dank Mod-Block viel vermissen. Ob jetzt viele der weit über 30 mio Spieler (die 30 Mio stammen noch von 2016) darauf verzichten wollen, da es nicht auf PS5 erscheint... Das bleibt abzuwarten. Ist aber im Endeffekt nicht so wichtig, ob es 20 oder 30 Mio Verkäufe werden. Die Fanbase von TES ist so groß wie nie zuvor. Wenn man also von 7 Mio PS only-Besitzern von Skyrim 2 Mio dazu bringt, sich ne Xbox oder nen Gaming-PC und MS game Studios Spiele, bzw den Gaming Pass zu kaufen, ist es schon ein voller Erfolg.



Das Game kam auf Ü5 Plattformen...das wird keine 20 haben dann...und wir reden auch von  10 jahren..solch langfristiges Denken in der Gamning Industrie kannste knicken..sowas muss nach ein paar jahren abgehandelt sein und was dann noch kommt is nice to have..sind eh alles angebote im 5- 10 Euro bereich

Mod´s...Es reden immer eine Hand voll Leute von Mod´s...Keiner meiner bekannten Spielte das Spiel mit Mod´s, die sind meiner Meinung das ein Spiel zum Release spielbar und gut aussehen muss und nicht 2 Jahre spätere wenn es Mod´s gibt.

Ich habe FO noch mal mit Mod´s "gespielt"  bis man alles zum laufen gebracht hat (Auch mit Nexus und co) hat man schon kein Bock mehr. Ist man dann Mitte des Spiels und hat nen Gamebreaker  wegen der Mod..Spitze.
Mod´s sind wie VR...kann man mal machen ist kein Verkaufsargument aus meiner Sicht.
Bei mittlerweile 30 Millionen sind natürlich auch viele bei die mods nutzen aber das wird zum start eh nie ein Thema sein und FO zum Beispiel hat sich auf Konsolen besser verkauft und auch da war PS weit vor allen anderen.
Wenn es wieder so eine verbuggte Katastrophe wird kann es zwar im Gamepass für null sein aber keiner wird sich nen teuren DLC oder sonst was über den Store kaufen weil sie die schnauze von dieser elenden Arbeit von Bethesda voll haben und schon wird es ne Ente..wie FO76


----------



## Limerick (16. Oktober 2020)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> Die meisten zocken das auf PC. Die Playstation-Version lässt dank Mod-Block viel vermissen. Ob jetzt viele der weit über 30 mio Spieler (die 30 Mio stammen noch von 2016) darauf verzichten wollen, da es nicht auf PS5 erscheint... Das bleibt abzuwarten. Ist aber im Endeffekt nicht so wichtig, ob es 20 oder 30 Mio Verkäufe werden. Die Fanbase von TES ist so groß wie nie zuvor. Wenn man also von 7 Mio PS only-Besitzern von Skyrim 2 Mio dazu bringt, sich ne Xbox oder nen Gaming-PC und MS game Studios Spiele, bzw den Gaming Pass zu kaufen, ist es schon ein voller Erfolg.



Absolut, du bringst es auf den Punkt. Freue mich auch schon mega auf TES6. Solche Ausnahmetitel erscheinen eben nur selten. Wenn sowas künftig auf der Playstation fehlt ist das definitiv ein herber Schlag für Sony und macht die playstation einfach weniger Relevant. Ob ich Titel wie TES6 oder auch Starfield dann auf Xbox oder PC zocke habe ich für mich persönlich noch nicht entschieden. Schön aber die Wahl zu haben.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (16. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @ScorpionX01
> 
> Wenn einem ein MP Racer ohne SP Kampagne ausreicht mag das zutreffen.
> Ich bevorzuge Forza.



Ki Gegner sind mir zu leicht und zu dumm...:ka:



Limerick schrieb:


> Absolut, du bringst es auf den Punkt. Freue mich auch schon mega auf TES6. Solche Ausnahmetitel erscheinen eben nur selten. Wenn sowas künftig auf der Playstation fehlt ist das definitiv ein herber Schlag für Sony und macht die playstation einfach weniger Relevant. Ob ich Titel wie TES6 oder auch Starfield dann auf Xbox oder PC zocke habe ich für mich persönlich noch nicht entschieden. Schön aber die Wahl zu haben.



Skyrim ist nur mit Mods ein Ausnahmetitel und da man auf Konsole nicht modden kann, fällt quasi auch kein Ausnahmetitel weg... :ka:


----------



## Limerick (16. Oktober 2020)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Ki Gegner sind mir zu leicht und zu dumm...:ka:



Dann solltest Du vielleicht wirklich auf Forza umsteigen. Dort fahren die so genannten "Driveratare" nach den Skills deiner Freunde die das Spiel spielen. Eine AI Simuliiert deren Fahrverhalten. Klappt super.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (16. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du vielleicht wirklich auf Forza umsteigen. Dort fahren die so genannten "Driveratare" nach den Skills deiner Freunde die das Spiel spielen. Eine AI Simuliiert deren Fahrverhalten. Klappt super.



Stell dich mal quer auf die Strecke...die Gegner in Forza Motorsport fahren dir gnadenlos rein. Menschliche Gegner sind ein anderer Schnack.


----------



## Limerick (16. Oktober 2020)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Ki Gegner sind mir zu leicht und zu dumm...:ka:
> 
> 
> 
> Skyrim ist nur mit Mods ein Ausnahmetitel und da man auf Konsole nicht modden kann, fällt quasi auch kein Ausnahmetitel weg... :ka:




Also erstens kann man auf der Xbox tatsächlich modden. Das wird von Microsoft sogar akitv unterstützt und zweitens wäre Skyrim auch ohne die starke Modderszene ein großer Erfolg geworden. Bethesda existiert seit den 80er Jahren und hat seit jeher eine starke Modder und Fanszene. Das weiß man doch eigentlich wenn man sich mit dem Hobby Computerspiele beschäftigt... und es wäre ja auch nicht so, dass der Playstation "nur" TES verloren geht. Da sind ja auch noch all die anderen großen Marken von Zenimax, wie Doom, Fallout, Wolfenstein, Quake (!), The Evil within, Prey, Dishorned und bald Starfield.... Wer da noch erzählt dass das keine großen AAA Reihen sind, sorry aber der hat einfach keine Ahnung vom Thema Gaming. XD


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2020)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Skyrim ist nur mit Mods ein Ausnahmetitel



Finde ich überhaupt nicht. Skyrim war grandios, auch ohne Mods. Es ist halt inzwischen schon 9 Jahre alt, d.h. HEUTE wäre es so, wie es zum Release war, wohl kein Ausnahmetitel mehr, zumindest für den ein oder anderen Gamer. Aber damals war es definitiv einer.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (16. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Also erstens kann man auf der Xbox tatsächlich modden. Das wird von Microsoft sogar akitv unterstützt und zweitens wäre Skyrim auch ohne die starke Modderszene ein großer Erfolg geworden. Bethesda existiert seit den 80er Jahren und hat seit jeher eine starke Modder und Fanszene. Das weiß man doch eigentlich wenn man sich mit dem Hobby Computerspiele beschäftigt... und es wäre ja auch nicht so, dass der Playstation "nur" TES verloren geht. Da sind ja auch noch all die anderen großen Marken von Zenimax, wie Doom, Fallout, Wolfenstein, Quake (!), The Evil within, Prey, Dishorned und bald Starfield.... Wer da noch erzählt dass das keine großen AAA Reihen sind, sorry aber der hat einfach keine Ahnung vom Thema Gaming. XD



Mag sein, aber für mich sind diese Hirn-aus-Titel nichts... nur für Fallout und Elderscrolls hätte ich mich vielleicht interessiert, aber Skyrim ist ein PS3 Titel und wirklich nicht mehr hübsch und Fallout 4 habe ich auch noch nicht angepackt.... Und wie gesagt... ohne Modding wäre es ja nicht zu dieser Fanbase gekommen, die aber größtenteils nur aus PC Spielern besteht... und Grafikmods werden von der Xbox bestimmt nicht unterstützt...


----------



## Limerick (16. Oktober 2020)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber für mich sind diese Hirn-aus-Titel nichts... nur für Fallout und Elderscrolls hätte ich mich vielleicht interessiert, aber Skyrim ist ein PS3 Titel und wirklich nicht mehr hübsch und Fallout 4 habe ich auch noch nicht angepackt.... Und wie gesagt... ohne Modding wäre es ja nicht zu dieser Fanbase gekommen, die aber größtenteils nur aus PC Spielern besteht... und Grafikmods werden von der Xbox bestimmt nicht unterstützt...




ja.... für DICH, vielleicht. Das ist aber nicht represantiv für die Welt da draußen. Nur mal so, allein der TES 6 Teasertrailer in dem ja im Grunde NICHTS passiert, außer das ein Schriftzug erscheint, hat alleine knapp 13 Mio. Aufrufe auf Youtube. Ich will jetzt garnicht mit klickzahlen, social media usw anfangen. Aber das zeigt einfach schon wie riesig die fanbase von alleine diesem einen Spiel schon ist und wie gesagt, da sind ja noch all die anderen großen Reihen über die MS verfügt. Ich will die Playstation titel garnicht schlecht reden, dass sind sie nicht (zumindest nicht alle). Aber so zu tun als wenn sony große Spiele für sich alleine gepachtet hätte ist gelinde gesagt ein riesen Schwachsinn.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (16. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> ja.... für DICH, vielleicht. Das ist aber nicht represantiv für die Welt da draußen. Nur mal so, allein der TES 6 Teasertrailer in dem ja im Grunde NICHTS passiert, außer das ein Schriftzug erscheint, hat alleine knapp 13 Mio. Aufrufe auf Youtube. Ich will jetzt garnicht mit klickzahlen, social media usw anfangen. Aber das zeigt einfach schon wie riesig die fanbase von alleine diesem einen Spiel schon ist und wie gesagt, da sind ja noch all die anderen großen Reihen über die MS verfügt. Ich will die Playstation titel garnicht schlecht reden, dass sind sie nicht (zumindest nicht alle). Aber so zu tun als wenn sony große Spiele für sich alleine gepachtet hätte ist gelinde gesagt ein riesen Schwachsinn.



Wir drehen uns im Kreis. Es ging jetzt konkret um Skyrim... und ja... die Fanbase ist da... auf dem PC...sieht man schon alleine auf Metacritic und nochmal ja... mit Bethesda ist MS ein riesen Wurf gelungen...

Und schau mal auf die Klicks hier....und das obwohl es nur auf einer Plattform raus kam.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CJ_GCPaKywg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Limerick (16. Oktober 2020)

@ScorpionX01

Nein, wir drehen uns garnicht so sehr im Kreis, denn auch wenn wir nicht immer einer Meinung sind, so kann man sich mit dir meistens ganz gut austauschen und irgendwo schon einen Konsenz finden. So kann man sich unterhalten. Das macht dann auch Spaß, denn man liebt ja sein Hobby. Du warst auch garnicht gemeint mit dem Vorwurf... 

An dich addressiert war eher das Thema Modding und Skyrim bzw Bethesda Fanbase. Das scheint mir nun aber auch weitestgehend geklärt zu sein.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (16. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @ScorpionX01
> 
> Nein, wir drehen uns garnicht so sehr im Kreis, denn auch wenn wir nicht immer einer Meinung sind, so kann man sich mit dir meistens ganz gut austauschen und irgendwo schon einen Konsenz finden. So kann man sich unterhalten. Das macht dann auch Spaß, denn man liebt ja sein Hobby. Du warst auch garnicht gemeint mit dem Vorwurf...
> 
> An dich addressiert war eher das Thema Modding und Skyrim bzw Bethesda Fanbase. Das scheint mir nun aber auch weitestgehend geklärt zu sein.



Am Besten man kauft sich beide Konsolen... denn zugegebenermaßen gibt es schon Xbox Spiele die mich interessieren. Tatsächlich habe ich mit meinen Kumpels (alle Ü30) Minecraft, Sea of Thieves, und Forza Horizon 3 gezockt. FH4 konnte mich nicht abholen... Groß Britannien ist eben nicht Australien... Ich denke Japan wäre die bessere Wahl gewesen. Kann ja nicht in FH5 kommen.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (16. Oktober 2020)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber für mich sind diese Hirn-aus-Titel nichts... nur für Fallout und Elderscrolls hätte ich mich vielleicht interessiert, aber Skyrim ist ein PS3 Titel und wirklich nicht mehr hübsch und Fallout 4 habe ich auch noch nicht angepackt.... Und wie gesagt... ohne Modding wäre es ja nicht zu dieser Fanbase gekommen, die aber größtenteils nur aus PC Spielern besteht... und Grafikmods werden von der Xbox bestimmt nicht unterstützt...


Dass die Xbox die Modder-Szene unterstützt, ist aber bei RPGs ein großer Vorteil. 
Die Grafik-Modifikationen setzen große Rechenkraft voraus, die logischerweise nur auf dem PC aufrüstbar ist. 
Aber es gab auf dem PC ein komplett erstelltes Abenteuer und wenn die Modder-szene hier soweit unterstützt wird, dass sowas auf Xbox kommen kann, dann ist jahrelanger Support garantiert. 
9 Millionen Leute haben alleine auf der Xbox360 Skyrim gekauft, ca. 7 Mio haben die was Mods anbelangt von Sony auf ein Minimum beschnittene PS3-Version gekauft. Also sooo klein ist die Fanbase bei den Konsoleros nicht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Oktober 2020)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Am Besten man kauft sich beide Konsolen...


Am besten ist es man kauft sich eine Konsole erst wenn da deutlich mehr als 5 persönliche must-haves zusammen kommen.
Ansonsten ist es total überteuert wenn man eh einen PC hat, den man nicht exklusiv nur zum Spielen benutzen kann.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (16. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Am besten ist es man kauft sich eine Konsole erst wenn da deutlich mehr als 5 persönliche must-haves zusammen kommen.
> Ansonsten ist es total überteuert wenn man eh einen PC hat, den man nicht exklusiv nur zum Spielen benutzen kann.



Das stimmt... aber derzeit ist mein PC ziemlich am Ende...und da ist vom Anschaffungspreis schon erstmal eine Konsole billiger. Da ich noch vor habe meinen PC aufzurüsten, wirds erst mal eine PS5.

PS5, neues "Monitor" LG Oled48, neues Lenkrad, PC aufrüsten... das wird n teures Jahr.


----------



## Limerick (16. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Am besten ist es man kauft sich eine Konsole erst wenn da deutlich mehr als 5 persönliche must-haves zusammen kommen.
> Ansonsten ist es total überteuert wenn man eh einen PC hat, den man nicht exklusiv nur zum Spielen benutzen kann.



True Story.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (16. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Am besten ist es man kauft sich eine Konsole erst wenn da deutlich mehr als 5 persönliche must-haves zusammen kommen.
> Ansonsten ist es total überteuert wenn man eh einen PC hat, den man nicht exklusiv nur zum Spielen benutzen kann.


Na, wenn man einen dementsprechend ausgwrüsteten PC hat, kann man es sich aussuchen. Viele, mich inkludiert, sehen aber den PC als Arbeitsgerät und wollen ein Gerät, das immer vollkommen geeignet für die jeweiligen Spiele darauf ist. Leider gibt es ja nur noch bei Nintendo das simple einlegen und losdaddeln. 
Bei den anderen muss man bei diversen Spielen erst stundenlang installieren, patches laden etc., was eben genau das war, was den PC als Spieleplattform für mich immer so unattraktiv gemacht hat.
Aber ja, erst sollte man schauen, was denn so alles erscheint, bzw. mit was man rechnen kann. 
Den ersten Ausblick gibt es ja bereits.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (16. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du vielleicht wirklich auf Forza umsteigen. Dort fahren die so genannten "Driveratare" nach den Skills deiner Freunde die das Spiel spielen. Eine AI Simuliiert deren Fahrverhalten. Klappt super.



Guter Witz. Forza und KI in einem Satz zu erwähnen. Früher war die KI einigermaßen gut in den alten Forza Titeln, aber seit die diese bescheuerten Drivatare reingemacht haben rempelt und crasht die KI genau so wie die ganzen Crashkiddies in den offenen Online Lobys. 
Da fährt man auf der Ideallinie neben einem Drivatar auf eine Kurve zu und der Pfosten zieht einfach rüber und drängt einen von der Strecke. Tolle KI sag ich da.


----------



## Limerick (16. Oktober 2020)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Guter Witz. Forza und KI in einem Satz zu erwähnen. Früher war die KI einigermaßen gut in den alten Forza Titeln, aber seit die diese bescheuerten Drivatare reingemacht haben rempelt und crasht die KI genau so wie die ganzen Crashkiddies in den offenen Online Lobys.
> Da fährt man auf der Ideallinie neben einem Drivatar auf eine Kurve zu und der Pfosten zieht einfach rüber und drängt einen von der Strecke. Tolle KI sag ich da.




Dann stell das feature doch aus, wenns dir zu sehr nach "echten" Fahrern rüber kommt. Die machen sowas nunmal...
Und erzähl mir jetzt nicht du wusstest nicht, dass man es auch auch deaktivieren kann... Traue ich dir auch noch zu.


----------



## groe69 (16. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Völlig unabhängig von Sony...Aus Sicht eines PC-Spielers kann ich es irgendwie nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, warum man sich dann noch eine XBox zulegt. Das Spieleangebot ist ja das gleiche. Auch den Gamepass gibt es auf dem PC. Und den PC kann man auch am TV anschließen, sodass man auch dort bequem vom Sofa aus daddeln kann (entsprechende Peripherie vorausgesetzt). Hätte ich keinen PC, wäre die Box sicher nicht uninteressant. Aber so sehe ich keinen Grund, mir eine Box zu zulegen.
> 
> Nun, es ist meine persönliche Entscheidung die ich hier wiedergegeben habe und es war bisher auch für mich auch nie ein Thema, mir eine Konsole zuzulegen. Aber mein PC ist nicht nur zum daddeln da und steht in meinem Büro. Die XSX bietet sich für mich an, auch weil die passende Hardware (Fernseher) schon vorhanden ist, Spiele, für die man nicht unbedingt eine gute Eingabelatenz benötigen, bequem im Wohnzimmer zu zocken, ohne immer ins Büro zu wechseln. Und mit dem Gamepass Spiele auszuprobieren, die ich früher, spontan oder nach vorheriger Recherche, Tests, Videos usw. gekauft hätte, um sie dann aus verschiedenen Gründen doch nicht durchzuspielen. Ich denke, ich habe die Investition nach ca. 1 Jahr raus, wenn ich mir die Vollpreise der PC-Spiele nehme, die ich in den letzten Monaten und Jahren gekauft habe. Der PC wird dann nur noch für Ego-Shooter und die Spiele benötigt, die es nicht im Gamepass gibt, zum Zocken benötigt. Optimal wäre es ja, wenn ich meine bisherige PC-Spielebibliothek der einzelnen Plattformen einfach auf die XSX übernehmen könnte, aber das wird wohl ein Traum bleiben. Obwohl ja EA schon dazu kommt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Oktober 2020)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> Bei den anderen muss man bei diversen Spielen erst stundenlang installieren, patches laden etc., was eben genau das war, was den PC als Spieleplattform für mich immer so unattraktiv gemacht hat.


Das war der Große Vorteil und ist der Grund warum sie "Quick Resume" oder Spielen nach einer Teilinstallation erst eingeführt haben, damit das nötige Feeling des "nicht installieren müssens" noch ansatzweise da ist.

Mittlerweile bin ich nach einem Zwangsumzug wo man mich zu meinem Glück gezwungen hat (Verwertungskündigung) im Genuß einer 1Gbit Leitung, da kann man echt mit leben, Downloadraten von 100MByte/s sind da realisierbar was in Verbindung mit einer NVMe m.2 sich enorm gut anfühlt.
Aber leider sind derartige Anbindungen sehr übersichtlich.  

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt ob mich diesesmal eine (oder gar beide) Konsolen abholen werden, in der letzten Gen langte es jedenfalls nicht.
Übel wär es sollte es die PS5 werden, optisch finde ich die nämlich maximal abschreckend.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2020)

groe69 schrieb:


> . Die XSX bietet sich für mich an, auch weil die passende Hardware (Fernseher) schon vorhanden ist, Spiele, für die man nicht unbedingt eine gute Eingabelatenz benötigen


 Meinst damit kabellose Controller? Da merkt heutzutage nicht mal mehr ein Top-Gamer einen Unterschied zu kabelgebundenen Lösungen, bzw. wenn doch, dann ist es Einbildung oder liegt gar nicht am Controller, sondern am TV. 

Wenn jetzt zb die FPS-Werte ein Argument wären, weil du an der Konsole bei 60FPS "nur" alle 1/60 Sekunde ein neues Bild siehst oder je nach Game sogar nur alle 1/30 Sekunde, am PC mit passendem Monitor und Graka aber zB alle 1/120 Sekunden ein Bild hast (, da könnte ich ja noch zustimmen, FALLS das Game im Multiplayer Crossplay hat und man SEHR empfindsam ist (bei 120 FPS hast du 8ms früher ein Bild als bei 60FPS). Aber Eingabelatenz wegen Kabellosigkeit? Das ist kein relevanter Faktor.


----------



## Y0SHi (16. Oktober 2020)

*gähn* für die paar ollen multis die microsoft auf der xbox one und series x anbietet.
ne, danke. 

würde mir nach der ps4 selbst die ps5 um 700€ zulegen.
vor allem nach ghosts of tsushima. erstklassiges game.


----------



## Limerick (16. Oktober 2020)

Y0SHi schrieb:


> *gähn* für die paar ollen multis die microsoft auf der xbox one und series x anbietet.
> ne, danke.
> 
> würde mir nach der ps4 selbst die ps5 um 700€ zulegen.
> vor allem nach ghosts of tsushima. erstklassiges game.



Das nennt man dann wohl einen klassischen Troll... XD

Sony könnte sich glücklich schätzen so viele Spiele anbieten zu können wie Microsoft es künftig tun wird, egal ob Single oder Multiplayer. Das playstation Fanboys sich das nicht eingestehen können ist ja nichts neues.


----------



## Beichtstuhl (16. Oktober 2020)

Da meldet man sich in einem "PC games" forum an, weil einem die kleingeister und ihr gewichse auf ihre Lieblingskonzerne, auf den Sack gehen und dann ist es hier sogar noch schlimmer.

Kann man irgendwo eine Account Löschung beantragen?


----------



## McDrake (16. Oktober 2020)

Beichtstuhl schrieb:


> Da meldet man sich in einem "PC games" forum an, weil einem die kleingeister und ihr gewichse auf ihre Lieblingskonzerne, auf den Sack gehen und dann ist es hier sogar noch schlimmer.
> 
> Kann man irgendwo eine Account Löschung beantragen?


Man kann den Account löschen. Würd aber eher so machen wie ich: Ignorier einfach Dinge/Personen, welche Dich nerven. Zum Thema Sony vs MS hab ich mich komplett zurückgezogen und seit dem machts wiederum Spass den Thread zu lesen


----------



## Scorpionx01 (16. Oktober 2020)

Beichtstuhl schrieb:


> Da meldet man sich in einem "PC games" forum an, weil einem die kleingeister und ihr gewichse auf ihre Lieblingskonzerne, auf den Sack gehen und dann ist es hier sogar noch schlimmer.
> 
> Kann man irgendwo eine Account Löschung beantragen?



Wir haben alle unterschiedliche Meinungen und Vorlieben... aber am Ende verbindet uns ein Hobby... es ist schon schade, dass wir uns alle so belappen.... jede Konsole hat ihre Vorzüge...


----------



## Limerick (16. Oktober 2020)

Zwischenzeitlich hat Phil Spencer bestätigt, dass die Games von Bethesda & Co künftig Xbox und Windows exklusiv erscheinen werden, da man ohnehin bereits die größte Spielerbasis hat. Auf die playstation ist man daher gar nicht angewiesen.

https://www.xboxdynasty.de/news/xbox-game-studios/bethesda-spiele-muessen-nicht-auf-anderen-plattformen-erscheinen/


----------



## OldMCJimBob (16. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Große AAA Blockbuster entstehen bei großen AAA Studios. Und davon hat MS nunmal wesentlich mehr als sony.



Sony hat mit Santa Monica Studios, Sucker Punch, Bend, Naughty Dog, Guerilla Games und Insomniac 6 Studios, die auf höchstem Niveau abliefern (Okay, bei Bend kann man drüber streiten; ich würde sie mit dazu zählen). MS hat wesentlich mehr? Wenn man mal die raus rechnet, die eh auf allen Plattformen veröffentlichen - welche "großen AAA Studios" bleiben denn dann noch übrig? 

Das die exklusiv-Spiele von Sony praktisch alle besser in internationalen Kritiken abschnitten kommt noch dazu. Klar ist Bethesda ein großer Wurf, aber so richtig gute Spiele machen sie meinem Empfinden (und den Kritiken nach) nicht...

Ich will hier MS nicht schlecht reden - die haben einfach eine andere Ausrichtung als Sony was ihre Spiele angeht und für die Spieler hängt am Ende vieles davon ab, auf welche Art Spiele sie stehen. Aber objektiv gesehen ist Sony noch im Vorteil: Die können im Jahr 1-2 Blockbuster exklusiv für ihr System veröffentlichen. Da muss MS noch hinkommen, bisher konnten sie es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (16. Oktober 2020)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> ....





Limerick schrieb:


> Abwarten. Und wenn es "nur" 20 Mio werden, dann ist das dennoch erfolgreicher als jedes Sony exklusive.
> Was du aber garnicht durch geholt hattest - mir gehts auch ums Prinizip. Du willst es halt gerne so drehen, als wenn nur sony im Stande wäre AAA Blockbuster abzuliefern. Das ist aber einfach der totale fanboy Unsinn. Große AAA Blockbuster entstehen bei großen AAA Studios. Und davon hat MS nunmal wesentlich mehr als sony.



Da hat OldMCJimBob nicht ganz unrecht... schau dir mal die Top 40 Exclusives an. Von MS findet man nur Ori und Forza und ganz ganz zum Schluss noch mal ein Titanfall. Die anderen Titel sind alles PS5 und Nintendospiele... wenn du jetzt mal theoretisch Bethestaspiele dieser Gen einsortierst... muss du die auch eher ganz unten dazupacken und ein Fallout76 schafft es sowieso nicht drauf.
Deshalb weiterhin meine Meinung Qualität und ganz großes Kino findet man bei Playstation. Fungames bei Nintendo und die ganz große Auswahl, vor allem Shooter auf der Xbox. Bei Bethesta geht's bezüglich Metacritic eher abwärts. 
https://www.metacritic.com/pictures/best-console-exclusive-games-ps4-xb1-switch


----------



## ssj3rd1 (16. Oktober 2020)

Frage: 
Wird endlich Dolby Vision bei der UHD Blu Ray Disc wiedergeben/unterstützt? 

Die One X kann es ja leider bis heute nur bei den Streaming Apps und ist damit einer der schlechtesten UHD Blu Ray Player am Markt, wenn nicht sogar Der schlechteste...


----------



## DarkSamus666 (17. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das war der Große Vorteil und ist der Grund warum sie "Quick Resume" oder Spielen nach einer Teilinstallation erst eingeführt haben, damit das nötige Feeling des "nicht installieren müssens" noch ansatzweise da ist.
> 
> Mittlerweile bin ich nach einem Zwangsumzug wo man mich zu meinem Glück gezwungen hat (Verwertungskündigung) im Genuß einer 1Gbit Leitung, da kann man echt mit leben, Downloadraten von 100MByte/s sind da realisierbar was in Verbindung mit einer NVMe m.2 sich enorm gut anfühlt.
> Aber leider sind derartige Anbindungen sehr übersichtlich.
> ...


Wie gesagt: Bei Nintendo gibt es genau das noch bei 99% der Spiele. Einlegen, zocken. Und wenn es ein Update gibt, ist das in weiteren 99% der Fälle in ner Minute erledigt und das Spiel kann auch auch ohne Installation gestartet werden. 
Jetzt gibt es schon Installations-Discs bei Konsolen-Spielen auf PS und Xbox... RDR2 und TLoU2 sind Beispiele, die halt trotz der grandiosen Qualität nen bittwren Beigeschmack - gerade für Sammler- liefern. 
Was das Design der Konsolen anbelangt: ich finde ein schlichtes Design besser, denn wirklich hübsch fand ich keine Einzige, v. A. nicht, wenn sie mit nem "Design extravaganza" alla ps3/ps5 daherkommen. 
Am liebsten ist mir ein kleines, unscheinbares Kästchen, worin halt ne Cartridge oder Disc Platz hat... Das kann auch ein Klotz sein.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (17. Oktober 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Man kann den Account löschen. Würd aber eher so machen wie ich: Ignorier einfach Dinge/Personen, welche Dich nerven. Zum Thema Sony vs MS hab ich mich komplett zurückgezogen und seit dem machts wiederum Spass den Thread zu lesen


https://youtu.be/S6mlQu83XTQ


----------



## Phone (17. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Zwischenzeitlich hat Phil Spencer bestätigt, dass die Games von Bethesda & Co künftig Xbox und Windows exklusiv erscheinen werden, da man ohnehin bereits die größte Spielerbasis hat. Auf die playstation ist man daher gar nicht angewiesen.
> 
> https://www.xboxdynasty.de/news/xbo...sen-nicht-auf-anderen-plattformen-erscheinen/



Es wurde weder direkt nach gefragt noch wurde direkt darauf geantwortet..es wurde lediglich gesagt das es sich rechnen würde / könnte...es nicht exklusiv zu maschen
Und das es der gute alte Spencer ist ist es wieder gelaber²..was soll er auch sagen "Der deal war schlecht wenn man sich die alles einmal genauer anschaut"?
Wäre noch dämlicher als das Gebrabbel was er sonst von sich gibt.
Letztens waren noch die Single Player exklusiv unnötig und heute sind sie wichtig. Da könnte man ja meinen da hätte wer gelogen...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPIbGnBQcJY

Wer kennt es nicht..die größte Katastrophe die 2 große Namen je verzapft haben...da war der Render-Trailer von killzone damals nen feuchter Aufguss xD

Solange es Verträge gibt und die wurden bestimmt schon geschlossen, kommen die aktuellen Titel noch, neue Titel aus deren Ip´s werden vielleicht exklusiv und verlieren dann ihre Spielerschafft 
Wenn amn sich die Foren anschaut die nicht auf einer Xbox Seite  sind gibt es  meist nur Ablehnung gegen diesen Deal. Selbst die die keine Konsole haben meinen das es schlecht ist, ist auch kein Wunder..die haben Angst das ihre Ip´s nun noch "schlechter " werden unter den Druck eines großen Unternehmens was Ergebnisse vorweisen MUSS.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Oktober 2020)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> 9 Millionen Leute haben alleine auf der Xbox360 Skyrim gekauft, ca. 7 Mio haben die was Mods anbelangt von Sony auf ein Minimum beschnittene PS3-Version gekauft. Also sooo klein ist die Fanbase bei den Konsoleros nicht.



weder auf der 360 noch der PS3 gabs bei Skyrim Mods  die gabs erst auf den Nachfolge-Konsolen (also PS4 und One) mit der Special Edition von Skyrim. Und auch nur diese, die Switch Version hatte auch keine Mods, genau wie die PSVR-Version.



Limerick schrieb:


> Das nennt man dann wohl einen klassischen Troll... XD
> 
> Sony könnte sich glücklich schätzen so viele Spiele anbieten zu können wie Microsoft es künftig tun wird, egal ob Single oder Multiplayer. Das playstation Fanboys sich das nicht eingestehen können ist ja nichts neues.



wolltest du dich nicht etwas zurücknehmen? Es fängt schon wieder an ...


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Sony hat die Spieler schon sehr eindeutig im Glauben gelassen, sie würden first party games ausschließlich für PS5 zugänglich machen, sobald diese da ist. Das man davon nun abgewichen ist, hat man ganz still und heimlich bekannt gegeben, wohlwissend dass man sich nun widerspricht, da man den leuten zuvor was anderes erzählt hatte. Das ist ja auch eine Form der Lüge, ziemlich offensichtlich sogar....


Ähm...nein. Weder ist Sony "still und heimlich" von ihrem sonstigen Konzept abgewichen, noch haben sie gelogen. Sie haben ganz klar gesagt, was Sache ist. Das ist schlichtweg Schwachsinn, was du da erzählst. Das einzige, was man Sony aktuell zurecht ankreiden kann, ist die bescheuerte Kommunikation bzgl. der Vorbestellung der PS5 und da werden sie zurecht kritisiert. Aber mit Sicherheit nicht dafür, dass sie von ihrem ursprünglichen Konzept abgewichen sind, was ganz klar kommuniziert wurde. 



Limerick schrieb:


> Und übrigens, versteh mich nicht falsch, mir ist bewusst das Sony eine große fanbase hat und das diese gerne auch bereit ist über solche Dinge hinweg zu sehen und schnell verzeiht. Spätestens aber wenn die Spiele ausbleiben werden (und das werden sie bei dem starken Aufgebot an Studios das MS nun unter seinem Dach hat), werden die Fans nicht mehr so leicht zu beschwichtigen sein. Software sells hardware, Das war schon immer so. Genau dieser Aspekt wird in der kommenden Generation aber eher ein Vorteil der Xbox als der playstation sein.


Inwiefern bleiben Spiele aus, nur weil MS in dieser Gen ein größeres Line Up als sonst hat?  Die Spiele werden doch trotzdem entwickelt.

PS: MS hat ein BREITES Aufgebot an Studios. Nicht zwangsläufig ein starkes. Das muss sich erst zeigen, wobei ich mir relativ sicher bin, dass das ein oder andere Studio tatsächlich gut abliefern könnte (Ninja Theory z.B. oder Obsidian).


----------



## Limerick (17. Oktober 2020)

Hat Microsoft nun auch noch Ubisoft gekauft... ? oO

https://www.xboxdynasty.de/news/xbox-game-studios/geruecht-microsoft-hat-ubisoft-gekauft/


----------



## Limerick (17. Oktober 2020)

@Reddragen

Naja Microsoft hat schon einige der besten Studios der Welt an Board. Alleine id software ist so legendär, dass mir dazu kein vergleichbares Schwergewicht bei dony einfallen würde ausser vielleicht Naughty Dog, aber deren Ansehen hat in den letzten Wochen und Monaten auch stark gelitten.


----------



## Limerick (17. Oktober 2020)

Sorry Tippfehler, meinte Sony.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (17. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Hat Microsoft nun auch noch Ubisoft gekauft... ? oO
> 
> https://www.xboxdynasty.de/news/xbox-game-studios/geruecht-microsoft-hat-ubisoft-gekauft/



Vielleicht bist du dort allgemein besser aufgehoben? Dort kannst du mit den Wölfen heulen...


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @Reddragen
> 
> Naja Microsoft hat schon einige der besten Studios der Welt an Board. Alleine id software ist so legendär, dass mir dazu kein vergleichbares Schwergewicht bei dony einfallen würde ausser vielleicht Naughty Dog, aber deren Ansehen hat in den letzten Wochen und Monaten auch stark gelitten.


id Software ist ein Urgestein der Branche und hat echte Klassiker auf den Markt gebracht. Auch Doom Eternal hat sich sehr gut verkauft und war auch echt gut. Ich fand auch den Vorgänger richtig klasse. Aber auch das ist kein Garant für einen Tritt in Sonys Arsch. 

Da du ja voll auf Zahlen stehst und immer wieder damit argumentierst: Immerhin hat sich Doom Eternal z.B. 3 Mio. Mal auf allen Plattformen verkauft (Stand April 2020), während sich The Last of Us 2 im ersten Monat auf *einer* Plattform rund 2,8 Mio. mal verkaufen konnte. Betrachtet man das Verhältnis, steht es eher 1:0 für Naughty Dog. 

Doom Eternal: https://www.4players.de/4players.ph...al wurde ungefähr drei,(957.000 im Mai 2016).

TLoU 2: https://www.play3.de/2020/07/23/the...ür exklusive PlayStation-Releases aufstellte.

Die Frage muss man sich stellen, ob sich ein Nachfolger zu Doom ebenso gut verkaufen würde, falls id Software die PlayStation 5 außen vor lässt und exklusiv für MS entwickelt. Doom Eternal war immerhin ein Multiplattform-Titel und hatte damit eine potentiell größere Reichweite. Hellblade 1 von Ninja Theory z.B. hatte sich innerhalb von neun Monaten (XBox, PS4 und PC) "nur" 1 Mio. mal verkauft. Gar nicht übel für einen Indie-Titel und als Sprungbrett für Teil 2 sicherlich sehr gut, aber eben auch kein Garant für Erfolg. 

https://www.gamepro.de/artikel/hellblade-senuas-scacrifice-seit-release-ueber-1-mio-mal-verkauft,3331506.html#:~:text=Das%20k%C3%BCrzlich%20von%20Microsoft%20aufgekauft,%C3%BCber%20eine%20Million%20verkaufte%20Exemplare.

Natürlich ist es auch nicht garantiert, dass Naughty Dog noch mal so einen Erfolg einfährt.  Zu sagen, dass Naughty Dogs Erfolg garantiert ist, ist...sagen wir mal...eine mutige Behauptung. Vor allem nach der harschen User-Kritik gegenüber TLoU 2. Aber ebenso wenig macht ein breites Aufgebot an zugegebenermaßen sehr bekannten Studios nicht automatisch ein starkes Line Up. Potential ist da, natürlich. Aber Potential ist keine Garantie. 

Edit: Und BITTE nutz doch endlich mal die QUOTE- und Edit-Funktion. Meine Güte...


----------



## ssj3rd1 (17. Oktober 2020)

Frage: 
Wird endlich Dolby Vision bei der UHD Blu Ray Disc wiedergegeben/unterstützt?


----------



## Scorpionx01 (17. Oktober 2020)

ssj3rd1 schrieb:


> Frage:
> Wird endlich Dolby Vision bei der UHD Blu Ray Disc wiedergegeben/unterstützt?



Bei Xbox Series X auf jeden Fall... Dolby Vision soll ja auch bald von Spielen unterstützt werden.


----------



## Cybnotic (17. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @Reddragen20
> 
> Ach Sony hat bzgl deren exclusivses nie gelogen? ^^ Na das sieht der Rest der Gaming Welt aber änderst. "we believe in generations" haben sie gesagt. Haben sich abwertend über die crossgen Thematik geäußert, nur um später kleinlaut zuzugeben, dass spiderman miles morales, Hzd forbidden west und Co. doch auch für die PS4 erscheinen werden. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich kann nichts schlechtes daran finden, dass die Games auch für PS4 erscheinen werden, nur hat Sony in dem Punkt ganz offensichtlich gelogen. Und ich sage dir, dass PS5 Spiele in vielen Fällen auch für PC erscheinen werden. Sony hat dies den Aktionären versprochen, um die Umsätze weiter anzustreben. Wird so kommen.



Exklusive ist und versteht sich auch so..   Wenn man das Wort Missbrauchen will, dann kann man es verwässern  in Zeit Exklusive etc..  
Aber wenn man Exklusive Spiele  für andere Plattformen bringt ist das schon  Zweifelhaft.  Auch wenn es für Spieler gut ist !
Es geht hier ums Prinzip und um Wahrheitsgehalt von Worten und oder versprechen.  Und wenn eine Firma was als "Exklusive" angekündigt hat dann sollte es auch so sein und auch bleiben.  Aber was ist Wahrhaftigkeit heute noch Wert...

Mich Interessieren auch viele MS Spiele  zb Halo  etc. Flugsimulator etc. also komme ich  nie herum mindestens 2 Systeme zu haben eine Windows System und eben ein Sony und wenn ich wirklich alles abdecken möchte dann noch  Nintendo System und eventuell noch andere.

MfG


----------



## Cybnotic (17. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @Reddragen
> 
> Naja Microsoft hat schon einige der besten Studios der Welt an Board. Alleine id software ist so legendär, dass mir dazu kein vergleichbares Schwergewicht bei dony einfallen würde ausser vielleicht Naughty Dog, aber deren Ansehen hat in den letzten Wochen und Monaten auch stark gelitten.



Hi, Bethesda, hat aber noch, so finde ich ein Engin Problem..  dessen Produkte sehen einfach sehr altbacken aus, und sind  aktuell zb Grafisch  keine Gefahr   für Sony..    Auch wenn ich viele Spiele davon selbst habe    Kommende Spiele wie zb. Starfield  werde ich mir aber trotzdem Kaufen. Sollte mein PC das nicht Packen dann werden ich halt ne Serie Box kaufen müssen, wenn MS es Exklusive erklären sollte.
MfG


----------



## Phone (17. Oktober 2020)

Man kann "we believe in generations" auch anderes übersetzen. 
Bezieht sich das eh nicht auf übergreifenden Content für mehr als eine Plattform?


----------



## Scorpionx01 (17. Oktober 2020)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Hi, Bethesda, hat aber noch, so finde ich ein Engin Problem..  dessen Produkte sehen einfach sehr altbacken aus, und sind  aktuell zb Grafisch  keine Gefahr   für Sony..    Auch wenn ich viele Spiele davon selbst habe    Kommende Spiele wie zb. Starfield  werde ich mir aber trotzdem Kaufen. Sollte mein PC das nicht Packen dann werden ich halt ne Serie Box kaufen müssen, wenn MS es Exklusive erklären sollte.
> MfG



Die Doom-Engine sieht ja sehr gut aus, aber warum sie fast nur dort eingesetzt wird, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Oktober 2020)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Die Doom-Engine sieht ja sehr gut aus, aber warum sie fast nur dort eingesetzt wird, weiß ich nicht.



die idtechs sind ganz offensichtlich nicht für offene welten geeignet.
nicht umsonst hat sich id für rage 2 mit avalanche zusammengetan.


----------



## Limerick (17. Oktober 2020)

@bonkic.

Bei Wolfenstein und the evil within kommt die idtech ebenfalls zum Einsatz. Die idtech7 aus Doom Eternal macht technisch zudem einen hervorragenden Eindruck. Auch digital foundry zeigt sich begeistert von der Engine. 

Bin gespannt wie Microsoft das nun mit seinen großen Ressourcen und know how weiter voran treibt. Vielleicht kehrt ja sogar John Carmack zurück zu seinen Wurzeln. Ich fänds klasse.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Hat Microsoft nun auch noch Ubisoft gekauft... ? oO
> 
> https://www.xboxdynasty.de/news/xbox-game-studios/geruecht-microsoft-hat-ubisoft-gekauft/



Die sollen die Griffel bei sich behalten  verdammte Axt


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Oktober 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die sollen die Griffel bei sich behalten  verdammte Axt


Bisher hat sich Ubi ja erfolgreich gegen Übernahmen wehren können. 

Möglich wäre auch, dass MS sich auch einfach nur die ein oder andere IP gesichert hat.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Bisher hat sich Ubi ja erfolgreich gegen Übernahmen wehren können.
> 
> Möglich wäre auch, dass MS sich auch einfach nur die ein oder andere IP gesichert hat.



Da könnte ich zur Not noch mit leben, auch wenn mir das auch nicht wirklich gefallen würde. Aber komplett auf Assassin's Creed, Far Cry, Watch Dogs, Tom Clancy Spiele etc. auf der PS5 verzichten zu müssen (abzüglich der bereits angekündigten Spiele) wäreschon Scheiße, erst Recht nachdem das ja schon bei Bethesda passiert ist vor kurzen.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (17. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @bonkic.
> 
> Bei Wolfenstein und the evil within kommt die idtech ebenfalls zum Einsatz. Die idtech7 aus Doom Eternal macht technisch zudem einen hervorragenden Eindruck. Auch digital foundry zeigt sich begeistert von der Engine.
> 
> Bin gespannt wie Microsoft das nun mit seinen großen Ressourcen und know how weiter voran treibt. Vielleicht kehrt ja sogar John Carmack zurück zu seinen Wurzeln. Ich fänds klasse.



Naja, dass sie es auch genauso gut versemmeln können zeigt aktuell Halo. Sony hätte ich noch eher zugetraut mehr draus zu machen... 
Eigentlich profitieren eher Microsofts andere Titel vom Now How von id Software, als andersherum.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Oktober 2020)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Naja, dass sie es auch genauso gut versemmeln können zeigt aktuell Halo. Sony hätte ich noch eher zugetraut mehr draus zu machen...
> Eigentlich profitieren eher Microsofts andere Titel vom Now How von id Software, als andersherum.



Halo Doom Crossover  mit dem MC gegen Höllenkreaturen und mit dem Doomguy gegen die Aliens


----------



## Scorpionx01 (17. Oktober 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Halo Doom Crossover  mit dem MC gegen Höllenkreaturen und mit dem Doomguy gegen die Aliens



Und natürlich alles im 2. Weltkrieg...


----------



## Limerick (17. Oktober 2020)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Naja, dass sie es auch genauso gut versemmeln können zeigt aktuell Halo. Sony hätte ich noch eher zugetraut mehr draus zu machen...
> Eigentlich profitieren eher Microsofts andere Titel vom Now How von id Software, als andersherum.



Die Studios geben ja selbst an von den Ressourcen und know how von MS zu profitieren. Das wird schon so sein. Microsoft hat da eine Menge zu bieten, bspw ist Doom Eternal unter Einsatz von Azure Cloud AI entstanden. Microsoft ist da sicher weit vorne was die technische Ausstattung angeht, auch weiter als Sony.  die versemmeln genauso auch mal ein Projekt. 

Übrigens, mit Halo 4 hatte 343 die Reihe rein aus technischer Sicht auf ein neues Level gehoben. Auch Halo 5 ist technisch sehr sauber, vor allem die cutscenes beeindrucken auch heute noch. Das Problem von Halo 5 war die Story. Viel zu dünn, insbesondere für ein Halo, dass ansonsten von der Lore her ja ein super komplexes Spiel ist. Da kommt eigentlich nur Metal Gear solid mit, was die Komplexität der Geschichte an geht. Also hat 343 dafür gesorgt, dass der größte Pluspunkt der Reihe zu einer Schwäche wurde im fünften Teil. Das sehen die Fans zu Recht kritisch, aber man muss auch so ehrlich sein und sagen, dass Halo Infinite riesiges Potential hat es wieder gut zu machen. Denn der Cliffhanger zum Ende von Teil fünf war wenigstens klasse und jetzt will man halt unbedingt wissen wie es weiter geht mit Cortana und dem Chief. Der open world Ansatz ist mega und das Gameplay passt bei Halo ja sowieso. Einzig die Optik konnte noch nicht nicht überzeugen. Aber das bekommen die schon noch hin, da bin ich sicher. Das Team von 343 ist riesig. Bekommen die hin!


----------



## Scorpionx01 (17. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> weit vorne was die technische Ausstattung angeht, auch weiter als Sony.



Mag sein, aber irgendwie bekommt Sony ja trotzdem die schöneren Spiele hin...


----------



## Limerick (17. Oktober 2020)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber irgendwie bekommt Sony ja trotzdem die schöneren Spiele hin...



Nee irgendwie nicht. Sowas schönes wie den neuen Flugsimulator hat Sony noch nicht auf die Beine gestellt. Gears5 sieht auch fantastisch aus, hält mit den Sony Titeln locker mit.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Nee irgendwie nicht. Sowas schönes wie den neuen Flugsimulator hat Sony noch nicht auf die Beine gestellt. Gears5 sieht auch fantastisch aus, hält mit den Sony Titeln locker mit.



der Flug-Simulator nutzt aber nur Bing-Sateliten-Bilder. Klar sieht das sehr gut aus, aber schon was anders wie alles per Hand gemachtes.

Gears sieht jetzt nicht wirklich besser aus wie z.B. Last of Us 2


----------



## Scorpionx01 (17. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Nee irgendwie nicht. Sowas schönes wie den neuen Flugsimulator hat Sony noch nicht auf die Beine gestellt. Gears5 sieht auch fantastisch aus, hält mit den Sony Titeln locker mit.



Der Flight Simulator ist von Asobo... also siehst mal, dass sie dafür Fremdfirmen beauftragen müssen, weil sie es selbst nicht drauf haben. Sowas wie Last of Us und God of War hat MS auch noch nicht gebacken bekommen. Kann man leider nichts machen...


----------



## MichaelG (17. Oktober 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> der Flug-Simulator nutzt aber nur Bing-Sateliten-Bilder. Klar sieht das sehr gut aus, aber schon was anders wie alles per Hand gemachtes.
> 
> Gears sieht jetzt nicht wirklich besser aus wie z.B. Last of Us 2



Nur ist gut. Handmade ist bei dem Umfang und dem Detailgrad gar nicht machbar.


----------



## Phone (17. Oktober 2020)

Flugsim lässt sich mit keinem Spiel vergleichen...Von nahem sieht es aus wie ne Pappe, außer man ist in einem der Flughäfen die von Hand nachmodelliert sind.
Von oben natürlich immer Top.
Auch Wetter ist gut aber man kann eben auch nur fliegen und sonst gibt es keine Interaktion etc.
Man vergleicht ja auch nicht ein F1 Game mit einem Jump and Run..

Gears hatte ich auf dem Pc gespielt und die Außenlevel sahen richtig schlecht aus wirklich lieblos und trist.
Innen war die Beleuchtung ganz nett und die Figuren sehen auch nur in Nahaufnahme gut aus aber das ist bei jedem 2.Person Spiel so. auch bei TLOU.
Alles in allem Merkt man dem Spiel seine alte Engine schon an. Teils richtig gut und teils richtig richtig schlecht und da liegt das Problem. Ein zu großer Kontrast zwischen gut und schlecht lässt ein das Produkt in seiner Gesamtheit schlechter aussehen.

Daher wirkt ein TLOU2 gut, weil es nicht diese extremen unterschiede hat.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfZgBxbFHoE

Da warte ich ja auf nen richtigen PS5 Ableger von 
Mit hoher Auflösung und es steckt Halo in die Tasche...


----------



## Limerick (17. Oktober 2020)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Der Flight Simulator ist von Asobo... also siehst mal, dass sie dafür Fremdfirmen beauftragen müssen, weil sie es selbst nicht drauf haben. Sowas wie Last of Us und God of War hat MS auch noch nicht gebacken bekommen. Kann man leider nichts machen...



Also etwas technisch so aufwendiges wie den Flugsimulator habe ich von Sony noch nicht gesehen. Da kann auch last of us ubd God of war nicht mithalten. Der Flugsimulator wurde übrigens von Asobo und MS gemeinsam entwickelt und setzt auf cloud AI. Das sieht dann halt fast fotorealistisch aus und hebt Grafik auf das Next Level. Eine Stufe darunter kommen dann Spiele wie Gears 5, the last of us 2 usw, due auch klasse aussehen, aber eben nicht ganz so bombastisch. 

Anyway. Sowohl MS als auch Sony wissen sicherlich wie man aufwendige spiele macht, keine Frage. Davon werden wir künftig mit Sicherheit noch viel mehr sehen.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (17. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Der Flugsimulator wurde übrigens von Asobo und MS gemeinsam entwickelt und setzt auf cloud AI. Da kann auch last of us ubd God of war nicht mithalten.


 
Schon mal von Äpfel und Birnen gehört? Du vergleichst einen Flugsimulator mit Last of us. Ich könnte dir sagen, die Bäume in Last of Us sind detailierter...  aber macht eben keinen Sinn, die beiden Titel miteinander zu vergleichen. 



Limerick schrieb:


> Anyway. Sowohl MS als auch Sony wissen sicherlich wie man aufwendige spiele macht, keine Frage. Davon werden wir künftig mit Sicherheit noch viel mehr sehen.



Das stimmt wohl.


----------



## Limerick (18. Oktober 2020)

@scorpionx01

Ich vergleiche Technik und Optik. Das der Flugsimulator bei seiner Umsetzung auf andere Dinge Wert legt als ein Action Adventure ist schon klar, dennoch ist die technische Umsetzung des Flugsimulator brilliant und die Optik sucht ihres gleichen. Vor allem beim detailgrad und im Punkt fotorealismus wischt der Flugsimulator so ziemlich mit jedem anderen Spiel den Boden auf. Wie diese Optik entstanden ist spielt für diese Feststellung erstmal keine Rolle. 

Ein Gow oder the last of us 2 kannst du eher mit Gears 5 oder Hellblade vergleichen. Vielleicht ist Tlou2 von diesen genannten Spielen das hübscheste, mag sein, aber dann auch wirklich nur mit leichtem Vorsprung. Ich habe alle vier Titel selbst gespielt und weiß wovon ich rede. Gears5 mit ultrasettings am PC kommt so auch auf die Xbox Series X und das sieht schon traumhaft aus. Da ist Tlou2 eigentlich nicht hübscher.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Oktober 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die sollen die Griffel bei sich behalten  verdammte Axt



ein blinder sieht, dass das fake ist. alleine daraus eine meldung zu stricken, ist mehr als lächerlich.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (18. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @scorpionx01
> 
> Ich vergleiche Technik und Optik. Das der Flugsimulator bei seiner Umsetzung auf andere Dinge Wert legt als ein Action Adventure ist schon klar, dennoch ist die technische Umsetzung des Flugsimulator brilliant und die Optik sucht ihres gleichen.



Du vergleichst Technik und Optik eines Flugsimulators mit dem eines Adventures... ist schon echt merkwürdig... Die Bäume, Gesichter, und Animationen sind in Last of Us 2 besser! Also ich komme mir dumm vor wenn ich sowas schreibe, aber du dir anscheinend nicht und ich habe keine Ahnung warum...


----------



## Mustafa2 (18. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Also etwas technisch so aufwendiges wie den Flugsimulator habe ich von Sony noch nicht gesehen. Da kann auch last of us ubd God of war nicht mithalten. Der Flugsimulator wurde übrigens von Asobo und MS gemeinsam entwickelt und setzt auf cloud AI. Das sieht dann halt fast fotorealistisch aus und hebt Grafik auf das Next Level. Eine Stufe darunter kommen dann Spiele wie Gears 5, the last of us 2 usw, due auch klasse aussehen, aber eben nicht ganz so bombastisch.
> 
> Anyway. Sowohl MS als auch Sony wissen sicherlich wie man aufwendige spiele macht, keine Frage. Davon werden wir künftig mit Sicherheit noch viel mehr sehen.



Du hast wahrscheinlich noch nie eine Sony Konsole gesehen du Xbox Fanboy


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Oktober 2020)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Die Bäume, Gesichter, und Animationen sind in Last of Us 2 besser!


Bei Weitsicht, dynamische Wetter, Tag/Nachtwechsel stinkt TLoU2 aber vergleichsweise richtig ab von Physikberechnungen und Bewegungsfreiheit noch ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Limerick (18. Oktober 2020)

@mustafa2

Das hat nichts mit fan sein zu tun ich hatte eine PS2, genauso wie eine PS3 und die PS4 habe ich oft genug bei einem Kumpel genutzt. Bei der Xbox bin ich seit der 360 an Bord aber ansonsten bin ich in erster Linie PC Gamer.

@scorpionx01 

Natürlich fällt der 1:1 Vergleich schwer, aber wenn man sich das Gesamtbild des Flugsimulators betrachtet mit drm Blick auf due Welt und der extrem detaillierten Grafik und dem fotorealismus, dann ist da aktuell kein anderes game, was da von der Optik her mithalten kann. Nicht umsonst hat der Flugsimulator brutale Specs, die bei ultra Details selbst eine RTX 3090 an ihre Grenzen bringt. Da können Konsolenspiele einfach nicht mithalten und seien sie noch so gut optimiert. Liegt schon in der Natur der Sache.

Dennoch gibt's auch auf Konsolen sehr beeindruckende Spiele wie eben Gears 5 oder Tlou2, keine Frage. Auch in der kommenden Generation werden wir wieder Grafikperlen von Microsoft und Sony sehen, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Phone (18. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Bei Weitsicht, dynamische Wetter, Tag/Nachtwechsel stinkt TLoU2 aber vergleichsweise richtig ab von Physikberechnungen und Bewegungsfreiheit noch ganz zu schweigen.



Der Flugsimulator ist ja auch quasi OpenWorld xD

Das Game sieht halt auch nur aus einer gewissen Entfernung vom Boden richtig gut aus und sonst muss man im FH sein... aber zum glück nicht mehr so wie früher, mittlerweile sind die Texturen auch nah dem Boden nicht mehr ganz sooo schlimm


----------



## RevolverOcelot (18. Oktober 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ein blinder sieht, dass das fake ist. alleine daraus eine Meldung zu stricken, ist mehr als lächerlich.



Xboxdynasty kann man doch nicht ernst nehmen, das sind doch auch die größten Xbox/MS Fanboys, da wäre unser Limerick bestens aufgehoben.

Und @Limerick
wieviel von der Übergrafik vom MS Flight Simulator am ende auf der Xbox One S/X oder den neuen Konsolen übrig bleibt wird man ja sehen.


----------



## Limerick (18. Oktober 2020)

@revolverocelot

Klar muss man sehen wieviel von der high end Grafik des Flugsimulators am Ende auf der Xbox Series X übrig bleibt (ich hoffe viel), aber das war ja auch schließlich gar nicht die eingehende Fragestellung. Mit dem bsp Flugsimulator wollte ich lediglich verdeutlichen, dass das aktuell bestaussehendste Spiel das es gibt aus dem Hause Microsoft kommt. Eigentlich kamen wir ja daher wie die neuen Studios wie Bethesda und I'd Software von den technischen Möglichkeiten und Ressourcen von Microsoft bestmöglich profitieren können und ich denke man wird sich da gegenseitig hervorragend befruchten. Gerade Id software war immer schon ein Vorreiter wenn es um technische Errungenschaften und top Grafik geht und mit den Möglichkeiten die MS denen nun bietet können solche top Studios so richtig aus den vollen schöpfen. Daneben wurde mit the initiative ja ein Studio mit top Leuten aus der Branche gegründet, das die Grenzen des technisch machbaren weiter verschieben soll. Die werden schon machen, warum auch nicht?

Ich finde als gamer kann man schon sehr positiv auf das blicken was da kommen wird.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Bei Weitsicht, dynamische Wetter, Tag/Nachtwechsel stinkt TLoU2 aber vergleichsweise richtig ab von Physikberechnungen und Bewegungsfreiheit noch ganz zu schweigen.


Was aber auch daran liegt, dass TLoU 2 ein lineares Action Game ist und, soweit ich weiß, sowieso gar keinen Tag/Nachtwechsel beinhaltet. Brauch es auch gar nicht. Ein Spiel muss ja keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau sein.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Was aber auch daran liegt, dass TLoU 2 ein lineares Action Game ist und, soweit ich weiß, sowieso gar keinen Tag/Nachtwechsel beinhaltet. Brauch es auch gar nicht. Ein Spiel muss ja keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau sein.


Klar braucht ein lineares Spiel das nicht zwangsläufig und es macht zudem auch das Balancing aufwändiger.
Mühe die man sich als Studio machen kann, aber nicht muß. 

Aber um einen "Technikschwanzvergleich" zu starten muß man sowas alles mit einbeziehen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Aber um einen "Technikschwanzvergleich" zu starten muß man sowas alles mit einbeziehen.


Ebenso gut könnte man auch in Open World-Games die bedeutend schlechtere Mimik der Figuren bemängeln etc. ^^ Dinge, in denen TLoU 2 fraglos hervorragend abschneidet. Von den vielen Details in der Umgebung und den Figuren selbst mal ganz zu schweigen.. 

Ein Technikschwanzvergleich bringt daher relativ wenig. TLoU 2 lebt technisch gesehen von anderen Dingen als ein Open World-Game. Und umgekehrt. Und beides sieht geil aus. Und bei beiden muss man eben auch Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ebenso gut könnte man auch in Open World-Games die bedeutend schlechtere Mimik der Figuren bemängeln etc. ^^ Dinge, in denen TLoU 2 fraglos hervorragend abschneidet. Von den vielen Details in der Umgebung und den Figuren selbst mal ganz zu schweigen..


Natürlich, es ist nur immer eine dumme Angewohnheit sich bei Vergleichen die Kirschen der Torte herunterzupuhlen und nicht die Gesamtheit zu betrachten.

Das dabei maximale Genreunterschiede dabei nicht hilfreich sind steht außer Frage.


----------



## ssj3rd1 (18. Oktober 2020)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Bei Xbox Series X auf jeden Fall... Dolby Vision soll ja auch bald von Spielen unterstützt werden.



Spiele wurde angekündigt, die Disc Wiedergabe aber mit keinem Wort. 
Sollte für die One X ja auch kommen, wurde immer mal wieder gesagt, wir haben Ende 2020 und es kam rein gar nichts. 

Aber gerne kannst du mir eine Quelle nennen um deine Aussage zu untermauern.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Natürlich, es ist nur immer eine dumme Angewohnheit sich bei Vergleichen die Kirschen der Torte herunterzupuhlen und nicht die Gesamtheit zu betrachten.
> 
> Das dabei maximale Genreunterschiede dabei nicht hilfreich sind steht außer Frage.


Wobei sowohl beim Flight Simulator (und anderen Open World-Titeln, etwa Ghost of Tsushima), als auch bei TLoU 2 das Gesamtbild absolut stimmt und Mängel wenig auffallen.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Oktober 2020)

der fs ist ein einhorn und entzieht sich dadurch eigentlich so ziemlich jeder vergleichbarkeit. 
nicht weil er technologisch so furchtbar advanced wäre, sondern weil große teile der zugrunde liegenden darstellungstechnik eigentlich in kaum einem anderen spiel in der form verwendung finden können. 
genauso könnte ich sagen, dass fmv-games ja viel viel besser aussehen als alles andere auf dem markt, ja sogar fotorealistisch!!! wär halt nur ebenfalls ziemlicher blödsinn.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Oktober 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> der fs ist ein einhorn und entzieht sich dadurch eigentlich so ziemlich jeder vergleichbarkeit.


Und damit, streng genommen, auch jeder Form physischer Existenz. Denn Einhörner gibt es gar nicht.  D.h. der Flight Simulator existiert schlicht nicht.


----------



## Phone (18. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @revolverocelot
> 
> Klar muss man sehen wieviel von der high end Grafik des Flugsimulators am Ende auf der Xbox Series X übrig bleibt (ich hoffe viel), aber das war ja auch schließlich gar nicht die eingehende Fragestellung. Mit dem bsp Flugsimulator wollte ich lediglich verdeutlichen, dass das aktuell bestaussehendste Spiel das es gibt aus dem Hause Microsoft kommt. Eigentlich kamen wir ja daher wie die neuen Studios wie Bethesda und I'd Software von den technischen Möglichkeiten und Ressourcen von Microsoft bestmöglich profitieren können und ich denke man wird sich da gegenseitig hervorragend befruchten. Gerade Id software war immer schon ein Vorreiter wenn es um technische Errungenschaften und top Grafik geht und mit den Möglichkeiten die MS denen nun bietet können solche top Studios so richtig aus den vollen schöpfen. Daneben wurde mit the initiative ja ein Studio mit top Leuten aus der Branche gegründet, das die Grenzen des technisch machbaren weiter verschieben soll. Die werden schon machen, warum auch nicht?
> 
> Ich finde als gamer kann man schon sehr positiv auf das blicken was da kommen wird.




Ja Top hier Top da...Die haben so viel Geld und haben es vorher nicht dafür genutzt WARUM sollten sie es jetzt?
Wenn man sich die Qualität der Studios anschaut sind die kleinere Kreativer und bieten oft neues. Die großen machen Optik und Regelmäßigkeit.
Das Argument GELD zieht einfach nicht...Geld hatten sie auch vor 10 Jahren und haben nichts draus gemacht , jedenfalls nicht in dem ausmaß wie hier suggeriert wird...


----------



## Scorpionx01 (18. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Mit dem bsp Flugsimulator wollte ich lediglich verdeutlichen, dass das aktuell bestaussehendste Spiel das es gibt aus dem Hause Microsoft kommt.



Es ist der schönste Flugsimulator/Flugzeugspiel... und für diese Gerne's auch der aktuelle Benchmark...
Oder ganz einfach... erstell doch mal zwei Sceenshots... eins aus dem Flugsimulator und ein vergleichbares aus Last of us 2....und dann vergleichen wir mal...


----------



## Limerick (18. Oktober 2020)

@phone

Naja die Gears Reihe war auch schon vor 10 Jahren optisch top. Rein technisch gab es damals schon viele erstklassige Spiele von MS, wie bspw Fable 2, Halo oder auch die Forza Titel. Ich gebe allerdings insofern recht dass Microsoft zwar immer auf riesigen finanziellen Mitteln saß, davon aber nicht immer auch entsprechend massiv in drn gaming Bereich investiert hat. Das sieht mittlerweile aber ganz anders aus. Alleine in drn letzten beiden Jahren hat man sich 16 (!) neue Studios einverleibt und darunter eben auch viele namhafte AAA Entwickler. So ernst hat es MS mit dem Thema Gaming bisher noch nie gemeint und der Grund warum das so ist dürfte jedem klar sein. Die Cloud.
Der insgesamt relativ kleine Konsolenmarkt rechtfertigt das aggressive Vorgehen von Microsoft jedenfalls noch nicht, da steckt deutlich mehr dahinter. Sagen wir mal so. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das wir in 10 Jahren alle nur noch games super instand direkt süß der Cloud konsumieren ist sehr hoch, auch wenn sich das jetzt vielleicht noch keiner do recht vorstellen mag, aber der Markt wird definitiv "vernetflixt" früher oder später und MS weiß das ganz genau. Also stellt man sich JETZT dementsprechend auf. Sie können die Wertschöpfungskette als einzige vollständig bedienen und haben daher einen signifikanten wettbewerbsvorteil gegenüber Nintendo und Sony. Den gilt es nur auszunutzen. Das rechtfertigt die ganzen Investitionen dann schon ziemlich gut.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wobei sowohl beim Flight Simulator (und anderen Open World-Titeln, etwa Ghost of Tsushima), als auch bei TLoU 2 das Gesamtbild absolut stimmt und Mängel wenig auffallen.


"Wenig" ist bei jedem der Beispiele relativ und liegt im Auge des Betrachters.

Während der FS mit der Qualität der Bingdaten und seines Algorithmus krankt gibt es auch bei den anderen Titeln andere Dinge mit Luft nach oben.
Bei TLoU2 zb. die mehrfach schlecht gewählten Levelgrenzen.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (18. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> "Wenig" ist bei jedem der Beispiele relativ und liegt im Auge des Betrachters.
> 
> Während der FS mit der Qualität der Bingdaten und seines Algorithmus krankt gibt es auch bei den anderen Titeln andere Dinge mit Luft nach oben.
> Bei TLoU2 zb. die mehrfach schlecht gewählten Levelgrenzen.



Es ist schon eine Weile her, aber welche schlecht gewählten Levelgrenzen meinst du konkret? Ich frag nur, ich möchte es jetzt gar nicht abstreiten. Und die Frage ist, machen es andere Entwickler besser? Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich wie SchlauchlevelDesigner es schaffen, überall sogar in Wäldern solche Grenzen glaubwürdig einzuarbeiten...


----------



## huenni87 (18. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du vielleicht wirklich auf Forza umsteigen. Dort fahren die so genannten "Driveratare" nach den Skills deiner Freunde die das Spiel spielen. Eine AI Simuliiert deren Fahrverhalten. Klappt super.



Du glaubst das Drivatar Märchen echt immer noch?  Die heißen vielleicht wie Spieler aus der FL und andere Spieler aber wenn du behauptest die KI würde anhand deren Fahrkönnens berechnet ist mein Drivatar den ich beim Kumpel hab fahren sehen eine Beleidigung von MS gegen mein Fahrkönnen in Simulatoren.  Das ist hart lächerlich was die da treiben.



Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Es ist der schönste Flugsimulator/Flugzeugspiel... und für diese Gerne's auch der aktuelle Benchmark...
> Oder ganz einfach... erstell doch mal zwei Sceenshots... eins aus dem Flugsimulator und ein vergleichbares aus Last of us 2....und dann vergleichen wir mal...



Ich kann Bilder liefern von meinem Flug von gestern nach Paris. Charles de Gaule. Einer der Premiumflughäfen wohlgemerkt. Da kann ich Bilder liefern wie ich an Kanten auf den Taxiways des Flughafen beim rollen hängen geblieben bin, so hoch das ich nur mit versetzen drüber gekommen bin, gefolgt von Unebenheiten bei denen ich dachte mein Flieger crasht nach dem langen Flug dann beim rollen zum Gate. Schon der zweite Premiumflughafen (handgebaut) den ich angesteuert habe der böse Fehler hat. Und der Rundflug über Paris war genauso enttäuschend wie der über London. Da kann Asobo aber nichts für. Die müssen dank MS leider die furchtbaren Bing Daten verwenden. 

Ich habs schon im letzten SC Thread geschrieben. Der FS2020 ist ab 5000 Fuß aufwärts echt schick und optisch natürlich unter den Flusis das Beste aktuell, leider aber auch voller Bugs und Fehler. 

Und mal ehrlich, wenn man den absolut nutzlosen Vergleich mal machen würde und die Optik am Boden des FS mit aktuellen Spielen vergleicht, wirkt der FS selbst in den Fotogrammmetrie Städten wie ein Playstation 1 Game. Nur warum sollte man den Vergleich machen.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (19. Oktober 2020)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Du glaubst das Drivatar Märchen echt immer noch?  Die heißen vielleicht wie Spieler aus der FL und andere Spieler aber wenn du behauptest die KI würde anhand deren Fahrkönnens berechnet ist mein Drivatar den ich beim Kumpel hab fahren sehen eine Beleidigung von MS gegen mein Fahrkönnen in Simulatoren.  Das ist hart lächerlich was die da treiben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit den Drivataren ist auch Quatsch... die KI, die dafür notwendig wäre, würde vermutlich ganze Rechenzentren füllen. 
Aber wenn man gerne glauben möchte, was man laut MS glauben soll, dann hat man ja mit seinem Verein einen gemeinsamen Nenner gefunden.

Der Flugsimulator ist schon eine dolle Nummer. Er ist eine gute Kombi aus Satelitendaten, prozeduale Welten und einen netten Renderer.
Jedoch ist Sony alleine deshalb nicht in der Lage, weil Ihnen keine Satellitendaten vorliegen. Ansonsten haben sie definitiv mehr Now-How als Asobo.

Mal sehen wie oft Limerick noch die Flight Simulator Karte ausspielen möchte...


----------



## Limerick (19. Oktober 2020)

Der Flugsimulator bietet nunmal eine Optik wie man sie zuvor nie in einem Spiel gesehen hattem was den Fotorealismus an geht. Die Vor und Nachteile davon wurden weiter unten vom user LESTERPG bereits gut dargelegt. Wo ein TLOU2 oder Gears 5 in der Weitsicht niemals mit halten können würden, sieht der Flugsimulator in unmittelbarer Bidennähe und bezogen auf einzele Objekte logischerweise nicht so gut aus. Bezogen auf das Gesamtbild, ist der Flugsimulator aber Optisch diesen Schlauchlevelgames überlegen. Soviele Objekte und Details der Erde wie dort sichtbar werden und gleichzeitig auf dem Screens dargestellt sind vermag kein aktuelles Actiongame darzustellen. Deswegen bringt der Flugsimulator ja auch high end Hardware an seine Grenzen. Wir hatten uns aber doch bereits darauf geeinigt, das sowohl MS als auch sony wissen, wie man wunderschöne Games erstellt. Das ist eine stärke von beiden und keine Schwäche der jeweiligen Konzerne.

Zum Thema Drivertare: Ich stelle die Option immer ab. Ein User hier hatte sich darüber beklagt, dass die ihm zuviel rempeln, was ja schon auch auf die Fahreiegnschaften von echten Spielern zurückzuführen ist. Ich fahre aber lieber gegen echte Gegner oder die Computer KI.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (19. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Der Flugsimulator bietet nunmal eine Optik wie man sie zuvor nie in einem Spiel gesehen hattem was den Fotorealismus an geht. Die Vor und Nachteile davon wurden weiter unten vom user LESTERPG bereits gut dargelegt. Wo ein TLOU2 oder Gears 5 in der Weitsicht niemals mit halten können würden, sieht der Flugsimulator in unmittelbarer Bidennähe und bezogen auf einzele Objekte logischerweise nicht so gut aus. Bezogen auf das Gesamtbild, ist der Flugsimulator aber Optisch diesen Schlauchlevelgames überlegen. Soviele Objekte und Details der Erde wie dort sichtbar werden und gleichzeitig auf dem Screens dargestellt sind vermag kein aktuelles Actiongame darzustellen. Deswegen bringt der Flugsimulator ja auch high end Hardware an seine Grenzen. Wir hatten uns aber doch bereits darauf geeinigt, das sowohl MS als auch sony wissen, wie man wunderschöne Games erstellt. Das ist eine stärke von beiden und keine Schwäche der jeweiligen Konzerne.
> 
> Zum Thema Drivertare: Ich stelle die Option immer ab. Ein User hier hatte sich darüber beklagt, dass die ihm zuviel rempeln, was ja schon auch auf die Fahreiegnschaften von echten Spielern zurückzuführen ist. Ich fahre aber lieber gegen echte Gegner oder die Computer KI.



Es ist echt sinnlos mit dir. Selbst wenn man das Gespräch längst ad absurdum geführt hat, diskutierst du weiter. Ich meine wenn man ernsthaft die Sichtweite von Last of Us 2 mit dem Flugsimulator vergleicht, dann muss man schon einen an der Waffel haben oder?


----------



## Limerick (19. Oktober 2020)

@ScorpionX01

Es geht halt darum wie viele Objekte und Details ein Spiel gleichzeitig darstellen kann, was sich logischerweise auf das Gesamtbild stark auswirkt und da kommt kein anderes Spiel an den Flugsimulator ran. Denk doch mal nach, es geht nicht um die Weitsicht von tlou2 () sondern darum das Tlou2 auch bei einer nahen Kamerperscpektive nicht an die Anzahl Details und Objekte des FS ran kommt, wenn über die Welt dahin schwebt. Das grafische Gesamtbild ist halt nochmal eine ganze Ecke beeindruckender beim FS.


----------



## SGDrDeath (19. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @ScorpionX01
> 
> Es geht halt darum wie viele Objekte und Details ein Spiel gleichzeitig darstellen kann, was sich logischerweise auf das Gesamtbild stark auswirkt und da kommt kein anderes Spiel an den Flugsimulator ran. Denk doch mal nach, es geht nicht um die Weitsicht von tlou2 () sondern darum das Tlou2 auch bei einer nahen Kamerperscpektive nicht an die Anzahl Details und Objekte des FS ran kommt, wenn über die Welt dahin schwebt. Das grafische Gesamtbild ist halt nochmal eine ganze Ecke beeindruckender beim FS.


Man merkt du verstehst immer noch nicht wo der gleich hinkt und redest dir wie so oft alles was MS macht schön obwohl es objektiv.

Davon ab  liest du eigentlich mal was andere schreiben? Das mit den Drivataren ist ja nun widerlegt, trotzdem behauptest du das weiterhin, warum machst du das?


----------



## Limerick (19. Oktober 2020)

ssj3rd1 schrieb:


> Spiele wurde angekündigt, die Disc Wiedergabe aber mit keinem Wort.
> Sollte für die One X ja auch kommen, wurde immer mal wieder gesagt, wir haben Ende 2020 und es kam rein gar nichts.
> 
> Aber gerne kannst du mir eine Quelle nennen um deine Aussage zu untermauern.



Weiß man denn bereits von ersten Spielen die auf Dolby Vision setzen werden? Ich plane mir einen 8K TV der 9er Series von Samsung zuzulegen. Die Dinger sind Top und der kann auch alles, bis auf Dolby Vision. Stand jetzt hätte ich gesagt darauf kann man verzichten, da die Spiele ohnehin auf HDR10+ setzen, aber falls sich das ändern sollte, würde ich meine Entscheidung zu gunsten eines LG vielleicht nochmal überdenken.


----------



## Cybnotic (19. Oktober 2020)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Die Doom-Engine sieht ja sehr gut aus, aber warum sie fast nur dort eingesetzt wird, weiß ich nicht.



Wird vielleicht zu viel Leistung fressen ?   Denn auf der PS4 sieht es  lange nicht so gut aus wie auf meinem  PC  und wenn man jetzt   bedenkt das dies sehr Schlauchartige Levels sind . (Okay ich habe das neueste  Doom jetzt noch nicht gekauft)  wird da bestimmt auch noch jede Menge Optionen sein das zu verbessern.
MfG


----------



## Limerick (19. Oktober 2020)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Wird vielleicht zu viel Leistung fressen ?   Denn auf der PS4 sieht es  lange nicht so gut aus wie auf meinem  PC  und wenn man jetzt   bedenkt das dies sehr Schlauchartige Levels sind . (Okay ich habe das neueste  Doom jetzt noch nicht gekauft)  wird da bestimmt auch noch jede Menge Optionen sein das zu verbessern.
> MfG




Anderseits läuft sie auf der Xbox One X sehr effizient mit daynaischen 4K (1800p - 2160p) und sehr stabilen 60 FPS. Auch Digital Foundry lobt die IDTech7 stark. Zenimax hat sie ansonsten an MachineGames für Wolfenstein I+II und Tango GameWorks für The Evil Within weiter gegeben, das war allerdings jeweils noch die IDTech6, aber auch die machte bereits eine gute Figur. Ansonsten hat man sich offenbar dagagen entschieden die Engine im Markt lizensieren zu lassen. Ich denke aber mal das sie den Xbox Game Studios nun zugänglich gemacht wird und man sich gegenseitig hilft. Andere Studios in dem Verbund setzen nicht selten auf die UE4 bzw jetzt UE5. Das ist ja ebenfalls eine sehr starke Engine und die Erfahrungen die man dort bereits inne hat, werden sicherlich nicht für einen anderen technischen Standard über Board geworfen. Je nach anwendungsfall könnte man die am besten geeignete Engine auswählen. Hinzu kommen eigene Engine wie die Brandneue Slipspace, die sicherlich auch ein mächtiges Werkzeug auf dem neuesten Stand der Technik sein kann. Auch wenn die Ingame Szenen, von Halo Infinite das noch nicht unter beweis stellen konnten.  Die InEngine Renderseqeunzen hingegen sehen bereits sehr überzeugend aus. Bin gespannt was da noch alles kommt. Aber die IDTech ist definitiv ein technisches Brett worauf sich aufbauen lässt. In Open World Games kam sie bspw bei Rage I+II zum Einsatz.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. Oktober 2020)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Es ist schon eine Weile her, aber welche schlecht gewählten Levelgrenzen meinst du konkret? Ich frag nur, ich möchte es jetzt gar nicht abstreiten. Und die Frage ist, machen es andere Entwickler besser?


Ganz einfaches Beispiel:
Der auf der Straße quergeparkte Wagen mit Hänger innerhalb der Zuflucht, da kommt man nicht rüber obwohl man anderweilig höhere Hindernisse problemlos erklimmen kann.

Derartige Negativbeispiele gab es schon bei älteren Prominenten a la Halflife 2, Witcher 1+2, Ghost Recon und diverse andere Games (wo man nicht einmal über einen Jägerzaun/Kantstein steigen kann, herunterfallen unmöglich ist etc. bis hin zu unsichtbaren Wänden aus frühen Tagen)
Es obliegt dem Leveldesign dort glaubwürdige Hindernisse einzusetzen, z.B. ein Bus/Van mit mehr Höhe oder einfach den Level größer begehbar zu machen, auch wenn sich dort der eine oder andere Orientierungslose verlaufen könnte.  

Insgesamt ist das aber glücklicherweise deutlich seltener geworden, aber umso peinlicher finde ich sowas bei aktuellen AAA Games wenn dort ein imaginärer Türsteher sagt "Du kommst hier nicht durch"


----------



## Scorpionx01 (19. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ganz einfaches Beispiel:
> Der auf der Straße quergeparkte Wagen mit Hänger innerhalb der Zuflucht, da kommt man nicht rüber obwohl man anderweilig höhere Hindernisse problemlos erklimmen kann.
> 
> Derartige Negativbeispiele gab es schon bei älteren Prominenten a la Halflife 2, Witcher 1+2, Ghost Recon und diverse andere Games (wo man nicht einmal über einen Jägerzaun/Kantstein steigen kann, herunterfallen unmöglich ist etc. bis hin zu unsichtbaren Wänden aus frühen Tagen)
> ...



Bei Uncharted kann man mal einen Absatz herunter springen und überlebt ohne Problem da es so vorgesehen ist. Dann gibt es wiederum welchen, wo man vermutet, dass man dort runter muss, der Bildschirm wird schwarz weiß und man ist tot. Noch fataler als die schlechten Grenzen... 
Aber dennoch schon klasse Spiele.


----------



## Limerick (19. Oktober 2020)

@ScorpionX01

Geschmackssache. Mit Uncharted kannst du mich jagen, das taugt imho garnichts. TLOU finde ich da schon deutlich besser. Allerdings kommt die Story von Teil 2 bei weitem nicht an die von Teil1 ran, leider.


----------



## moejoe2p (19. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen. Habe eine eher nebensächliche Frage.
Weiß man eigentlich, ob die neuen Konsolen (sowohl XBOX Series X/S als auch PS5) das Widescreen Format 21:9 unterstützen werden.
Es gab mal zwischendurch Andeutungen, aber ich kann jetzt kurz vorm Release keinerlei Hinweise/Aussagen finden, die dies bestätigen.

Mir ist schon klar, dass die Konsolen klar für den TV-Bereich (16:9) konzipiert sind und auch dort am Besten zur Geltung kommen. Trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen, ob man sie auch an einen Widescreen Monitor anschliessen könnte, ohne das man dann diese hässlichen schwarzen Balken an den Seiten bekommt.
Womöglich hängt es aber auch eher vom Support der Entwickler ab, dies mit einzubauen. Ist ja beim PC genauso.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Basileukum (19. Oktober 2020)

Das ist doch schon mal ein Eindruck! Danke dafür.

Gut, daß die Konsole auch unter Last eher geräuschärmer daherzukommen scheint. Auch die ganze Hardware scheint massiv optimiert zu sein, spricht anbei für uns PC Zocker für Big Navi.

"120 FPS, 4K - so sieht die nächste Generation des Gamings aus!" Das wiederum können wir nur bestätigen, wenn wir uns die realen Ergebnisse am PC ansehen. Da die Konsolen, wie bekannt, massiv dafür stehen, Grafik zu verbessern bzw. aufzuwerten, dann bleibt vom 4k wohl oft nur ein WQHD + (gedroselte Details) über. Hier müßte man nun abwarten und genau vergleichen was wirklich geht. 

Die Ladezeiten wurden auch besser, was fein ist, jetzt schau ma mal was wirklich geht, wenn beide Konsolen drausen sind und das Ganze voll auseinandergenommen wird. Wenn ein Youtuber wie der Bauer schon Schrottoampere neue Kondensatoren anlötet, dann wird es diesmal nicht lange brauchen, bis die neue Konsolengeneration auf Herz und Nieren geprüft werden kann, mit Benches, Lautheit, Ladeszeiten, Leistungsaufnahme etc.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2020)

moejoe2p schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Habe eine eher nebensächliche Frage.
> Weiß man eigentlich, ob die neuen Konsolen (sowohl XBOX Series X/S als auch PS5) das Widescreen Format 21:9 unterstützen werden.
> Es gab mal zwischendurch Andeutungen, aber ich kann jetzt kurz vorm Release keinerlei Hinweise/Aussagen finden, die dies bestätigen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab darüber noch nicht gehört, aber wenn, dann ist es wohl eher Sache des Game-Entwicklers. Rein technisch sollte es kein Problem sein, d.h ich denke nicht, dass die Konsole eine bestimmte Auflösung "sperrt", außer vlt. für den Multiplayermodus wegen möglicher Vorteile. Wobei ja auch das dann Entwicklersache wäre.


----------



## ssj3rd1 (23. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Weiß man denn bereits von ersten Spielen die auf Dolby Vision setzen werden? Ich plane mir einen 8K TV der 9er Series von Samsung zuzulegen. Die Dinger sind Top und der kann auch alles, bis auf Dolby Vision. Stand jetzt hätte ich gesagt darauf kann man verzichten, da die Spiele ohnehin auf HDR10+ setzen, aber falls sich das ändern sollte, würde ich meine Entscheidung zu gunsten eines LG vielleicht nochmal überdenken.



HDR10+ ist tot...


----------



## ssj3rd1 (27. Oktober 2020)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Bei Xbox Series X auf jeden Fall... Dolby Vision soll ja auch bald von Spielen unterstützt werden.




Auf jeden Fall? Aha: 
https://www.4kfilme.de/playstation-5-xbox-series-x-unterstuetzen-kein-dolby-vision-auf-4k-blu-ray/


----------



## Scorpionx01 (27. Oktober 2020)

ssj3rd1 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall? Aha:
> https://www.4kfilme.de/playstation-5-xbox-series-x-unterstuetzen-kein-dolby-vision-auf-4k-blu-ray/



Warum sollte Dolby Vision bei Xbox Spielen unterstützt werden, aber bei Filmen nicht?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2020)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Warum sollte Dolby Vision bei Xbox Spielen unterstützt werden, aber bei Filmen nicht?


Bei Videostreams wird es ja auch unterstützt - vermutlich ist das also nichts Technisches, sondern eine Lizenzsache. Für die BluRay-App müsste man eine Lizenz kaufen, und da sieht MS den Nutzen nicht für die paar Leute, denen das Feature wirklich wichtig ist. Wer kauft denn schon, ehrlich gesagt, 4K-Discs? Die weitaus meisten, die 4K-Filme/Serien schauen, machen das via Stream - und DA ist MS dann auch bereit, die Lizenz zu zahlen, oder aber es macht sogar der Streaming-Service über seine Xbox-App.


----------



## ssj3rd1 (27. Oktober 2020)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Warum sollte Dolby Vision bei Xbox Spielen unterstützt werden, aber bei Filmen nicht?



Frag M$, ich weiß das nicht...


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2020)

ssj3rd1 schrieb:


> Frag M$, ich weiß das nicht...



Oder auch $ony, die supporten es ja auch nicht, obwohl es rein technisch kein Problem wäre...


----------



## ssj3rd1 (27. Oktober 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Oder auch $ony, die supporten es ja auch nicht, obwohl es rein technisch kein Problem wäre...



Stimmt definitiv, die unterstützen ja wohl nicht mal Atmos. Es ist alles ein Trauerspiel...


----------

